# Football League Thread 2016/17



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2016)

So it's back tomorrow and off to Craven Cottage full of hopes and dreams for the season ahead. Who am I kidding? it's Fulham and they'll always find new ways to disappoint. Have to say this season I'm really worried for our survival in the championship with Dembele already gone and McCormack seemingly on his way soon. Without their goals last year we'd have been sunk by Christmas. Think we will this year

Still a glorious free flowing trouncing of the Geordies tomorrow and I'll be a happy man and my worries will disappear until next week at least

How do you think your team will do this season while we can all still dream anything is possible. Ate you hopeful or like me full of trepidation or will it just be another season of the same old same old. Who will be the surprise packages?


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2016)

I've a sneaky that Sheff Weds will do very well this year.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wigan are going to win the league after their 0-0 draw with Macclesfield a few weeks back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2016)

My son has a season ticket at Newcastle, Â£68 this year. He is quite excited as he might see them win some matches this year . If they start well I think they will romp it. If they start badly then the home crowd will turn very quickly and it could be rough.

Homer - I fear for Fulham. We don't get much news about them up here but something doesn't seem right. I presume you are selling McCormack as the parachute payments have gone / reduced significantly. Do you have any hope for the season? Do you have players coming through?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2016)

Newcastle are 21/20 to win tomorrow,printing money if you ask me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can't wait for Forest to be a massive disappointment yet again this season!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Newcastle are 21/20 to win tomorrow,printing money if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers for that heads up!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 4, 2016)

Brighton will win the league ,the rest are playing for second place.
and what better way to start than by giving Derby a hiding at their gaff.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 4, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Brighton will win the league ,the rest are playing for second place.
and what better way to start than by giving Derby a hiding at their gaff.
		
Click to expand...

And Stoke are gonna win the Premiership


----------



## Grogger (Aug 4, 2016)

Same old **** with Cellino at the helm. Never been so underwhelmed this close to a season starting.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 4, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			And Stoke are gonna win the Premiership 

Click to expand...


i wouldnt put a bet on Stoke ,but Brighton having been in the playoffs three out of the last four years are a prem team in waiting


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2016)

Piece said:



			I've a sneaky that Sheff Weds will do very well this year.
		
Click to expand...

I blummin hope so mate, poached another couple of your lads ain't we. Any good?


----------



## Midnight (Aug 4, 2016)

Forest for the playoffs.&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			a prem team in waiting
		
Click to expand...


No such thing!

Like all clubs you are what you are, or should I say you are where you are.

To think otherwise leads to the "we are a big club!" delusion.

If, after 46 or 49 games Brighton are promoted then and only then are they a "prem team".

FWIW I think they have a good chance of again making the play-offs but I can't see them being in the top two.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 4, 2016)

i dont think i will ever see Brighton as a big club ,even if they did a leicester city.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 4, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Forest for the playoffs.&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...


  keep dreaming Guy.:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My son has a season ticket at Newcastle, Â£68 this year. He is quite excited as he might see them win some matches this year . If they start well I think they will romp it. If they start badly then the home crowd will turn very quickly and it could be rough.

Homer - I fear for Fulham. We don't get much news about them up here but something doesn't seem right. I presume you are selling McCormack as the parachute payments have gone / reduced significantly. Do you have any hope for the season? Do you have players coming through?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we're selling per se but McCormack is a bit of a mercenary and has been looking to move for a while. With Dembele gone as well I fear where the goals are coming from. With a leaky defence too it's a recipe for disaster. At 11/2 for Fulham to go down and 16/1 to finish bottom I'm tempted to earn a few quid to ease my suffering over the next nine months. Stay up and I'll be happy (amazed) and go down and I'll have earned a few bob


----------



## Midnight (Aug 4, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			keep dreaming Guy.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I will mate.&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## paddyc (Aug 4, 2016)

Expect Newcastle and Norwich to be in the mix.Such a difficult league to predict with everyone capable of beating one another.Would like to see Leeds get back to PL but cant see it happening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Expect Newcastle and Norwich to be in the mix.Such a difficult league to predict with everyone capable of beating one another.Would like to see Leeds get back to PL but cant see it happening.
		
Click to expand...

I think Newcastle will be in the play offs at the very least and at least they'll get three points to start them off tomorrow. Derby will be there or there abouts as will Brighton


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2016)

C'mon Boro!

Oops, sorry wrong thread...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			C'mon Boro!

Oops, sorry wrong thread...
		
Click to expand...

Well for one season anyway. See you back here for the 2017/18 thread


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2016)

What are we expecting from Villa this season? 
They've got the players to challenge,but it's if they've got the right attitude.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are we expecting from Villa this season? 
They've got the players to challenge,but it's if they've got the right attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Good question. Like Newcastle they should perhaps be going up by right and should certainly be another guaranteed top six as a worse case scenario. I just wonder if everything behind the scenes is sorted and how much the players will want it and more importantly adapt to the pace and physicality of championship football. Could take them a while to get up and running.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well for one season anyway. See you back here for the 2017/18 thread
		
Click to expand...

Assuming Fulham avoid relegation.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Assuming Fulham avoid relegation.
		
Click to expand...

They will still be in the football league though Brian


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			C'mon Boro!

Oops, sorry wrong thread...
		
Click to expand...

See you next season mate, then again we'll be getting promoted so...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are we expecting from Villa this season? 
They've got the players to challenge,but it's if they've got the right attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Please enlighten me as to which players are good enough to mount a challenge?

McCormack has not achieved anything much at his previous clubs, a kid from Reading who may have potential, and a bang average Italian goalie. Otherwise the squad is the same rubbish as last season.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			They will still be in the football league though Brian 

Click to expand...

But further away from the Prem


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Please enlighten me as to which players are good enough to mount a challenge?

McCormack has not achieved anything much at his previous clubs, a kid from Reading who may have potential, and a bang average Italian goalie. Otherwise the squad is the same rubbish as last season.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't realised they'd improved to the level of being rubbish


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2016)

Wrong thread for this, too, but I'm considering going to a couple of York games early this season to see if I get the "live football" bug back.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 5, 2016)

With no change in ownership at Blackpool, I will be staying silent in this thread again until such a change occurs.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Wigan are going to win the league after their 0-0 draw with Macclesfield a few weeks back 

Click to expand...

The thing is, the actual score sometimes hides what happened in the game. I'm no expert on the first tier of the football league, I just thought Wigan looked a very impressive footballing (not just hoof it) side.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are we expecting from Villa this season? 
They've got the players to challenge,but it's if they've got the right attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Villa are a club in serious decline. Expect the worst.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			The thing is, the actual score sometimes hides what happened in the game. I'm no expert on the first tier of the football league, I just thought Wigan looked a very impressive footballing (not just hoof it) side.
		
Click to expand...

i'm just pulling your leg mate


----------



## CAD (Aug 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Villa are a club in serious decline. Expect the worst.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're right. As an Albion fan seeing the Villa last season was one that dreams are made of!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

I also fear for Villa. They were so bad and gutless last year and it was not a one off. They have been in decline for a while and last year was inevitable. They need a good start to the season.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAD said:



			Hope you're right. As an Albion fan seeing the Villa last season was one that dreams are made of! 

Click to expand...

on another note any chance of you guys selling us Berahino yet?


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			C'mon Boro!

Oops, sorry wrong thread...
		
Click to expand...

 Very funny.:angry: Can't wait for your return to this thread.

Preston home tomorrow. Played them last game of last season and lost. At least a point and we must have improved.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 5, 2016)

So happy the Football League is back tomorrow to be honest.

Time to waste some money betting


----------



## CAD (Aug 5, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			on another note any chance of you guys selling us Berahino yet? 

Click to expand...

Odemwingie part 2! I'll be glad when he's gone! Wrong attitude and hangs around with the wrong crowd. 

He's a very good player when he wants to be. 2 years ago he was considered better than Kane. One put the effort in the other expected things to happen with little to no effort. 

Anyway, I'd love Villa to go down again but I think they'll bounce straight back up. They have a good partnership in Di Matteo and Clarke.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 5, 2016)

richart said:



			Very funny.:angry: Can't wait for your return to this thread.

Preston home tomorrow. Played them last game of last season and lost. At least a point and we must have improved.

Click to expand...

How has Jaap Stam been viewed as your new manager? I just can't keep up with them at Reading


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			So happy the Football League is back tomorrow to be honest.

Time to waste some money betting 

Click to expand...

I always wait a few weeks, let all the freak results go, then start to bet once things settle down. I only lost Â£30 in total last season.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I always wait a few weeks, let all the freak results go, then start to bet once things settle down. I only lost Â£30 in total last season. 

Click to expand...

got to jump back in on the first week mate! 

I don't bet big so have no issue in losing.

Had a few very good wins last season, here's hoping for a couple before my holiday! Quite fancy Wigan 0-0 tomorrow


----------



## Piece (Aug 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I blummin hope so mate, poached another couple of your lads ain't we. Any good?
		
Click to expand...

You know about FF. Almen Abdi is quietly brilliant. Just play him in the central 10 role and he will do the business.


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			How has Jaap Stam been viewed as your new manager? I just can't keep up with them at Reading 

Click to expand...

Giving him the benefit of the doubt at the moment. No experience at this level, but strong character that will hopefully shake some of the players up. Some decent players have left, but that was always going to be the case. Couple of new signings look good, but with no experience in England. If we stay up will be happy.:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Well it seems that the prem league has shown sense and frozen away ticket prices to Â£30 for three years.
However the football league seem to have lost the plot. Tomorrow Villa fans will have to pay Â£42 to watch them play against Sheff weds, unbelievable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

Tashy, I believe the PL are also going to get the away supporters moved down to pitch side rather than as per some clubs, Newcastle being a prime example, up in the gods. The aim is to improve the lot of away fans and also improve the atmosphere. This is not happening at Championship level so for those fans new to Newcastle allow time to climb the stairs and bring your binoculars.

Who'd have thought that the PL would be leading the way in matters where making a profit is not the priority?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 5, 2016)

Not sure how much we're charging for away fans but I've just forked out Â£40 to watch us play Sheffield Wednesday at Hilsborough!!

Somthing needs to be done about it but it's stupid people like me that keep paying it I suppose so it'll never change


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Not sure how much we're charging for away fans but I've just forked out Â£40 to watch us play Sheffield Wednesday at Hilsborough!!

Somthing needs to be done about it but it's stupid people like me that keep paying it I suppose so it'll never change
		
Click to expand...

We have reduced our ticket prices for away fans to Â£20.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

Newcastle looking toothless. Lots of possession but going nowhere. Big half time team talk from Rafael needed now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 5, 2016)

dont get dizzy Homer ,sitting on top of the league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Newcastle are 21/20 to win tomorrow,printing money if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

&#128547;
That went well


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Not sure how much we're charging for away fans but I've just forked out Â£40 to watch us play Sheffield Wednesday at Hilsborough!!

Somthing needs to be done about it but it's stupid people like me that keep paying it I suppose so it'll never change
		
Click to expand...

The price of visiting a top quality stadium ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

How long before the Rafa Out chants start, 1 more game.....:mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Newcastle looking toothless. Lots of possession but going nowhere. Big half time team talk from Rafael needed now.
		
Click to expand...

The stats suggest a very even game in every dept. Fancy losing to a side that finished 20th in the championship.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 6, 2016)

Quite amusing, spending 125odd million over two seasons just to end up at the bottom of the second division


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			The price of visiting a top quality stadium &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe 50 years ago!


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

Not strictly EFL, so just a quicky to wish our lot well this season.
Kick off next week against Goole.
Straight back up to the prem lads. :thup:

www.rammyunited.co.uk

Sorry Homer...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 6, 2016)

Still top of the league for another hour. Have to be honest aside from the goal taken well I was still underwhelmed. We still look toothless upfront, more so now McCormack has gone, and not convinced by the back line. Newcastle worth at penalty in the first half, arguably a second later on and so we were lucky from that point. I think there's enough in Newcastle to still be there. As for us, one game changes nothing in my mind and my bet at 11/2 for relegation still feels a sound investment


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2016)

Naaaaaarwich and Ipswich for the two automatic promotion places is my prediction.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

Disappointed with Brentford, thought they might take something off The Terriers today &#128542;


----------



## Grogger (Aug 6, 2016)

Wolves let me down for a couple of quid today


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Wolves let me down for a couple of quid today 

Click to expand...

Portsmouth did me.
How can they not beat Carlisle who were down to 10men after 28mins?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Portsmouth did me.
How can they not beat Carlisle who were down to 10men after 28mins?
		
Click to expand...

Yep had them in another bet as well with Milwall and Ipswich. Managed to cash out and get my stake back though so not all bad


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Yep had them in another bet as well with Milwall and Ipswich. Managed to cash out and get my stake back though so not all bad
		
Click to expand...

SkyBet price boost?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			SkyBet price boost?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate. Don't normally go for them but this one seemed nailed on


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Naaaaaarwich and Ipswich for the two automatic promotion places is my prediction.
		
Click to expand...

With your famous Knowledge of English football and "tipster" record that's them b*****ed then.


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2016)

3 points nearer survival.:thup: Preston were dire, and in the first half we had 80% possession. 

Couple of the new signings look good, Beerens and Swift, but same old problem of not having a decent striker.

Strange to see players kick off backwards. Can't see why they bothered changing the rule as it makes no difference.


----------



## rickg (Aug 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Disappointed with Brentford, thought they might take something off The Terriers today &#128542;
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## quinn (Aug 6, 2016)

Coventry are only 3 points off the play offs &#128077;


----------



## Grogger (Aug 7, 2016)

I wish the season hadn't started


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 7, 2016)

3 points, good night Villa.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Can see Villa going down successive seasons, spoke to a friend who went and he said they were lucky Luton didn't stick 6 past them! 

How far can some of these ex well grounded clubs fall if they went down again and crowds fell massively, do clubs of this size have to move grounds eventually due to not being able to afford such large stadium costs?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 13, 2016)

well Brighton back in the usual position of looking down on everyone else in the division .
after last nights thrashing of Forest.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 13, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			well Brighton back in the usual position of looking down on everyone else in the division .
after last nights thrashing of Forest.
		
Click to expand...

I wish we would not pick up injuries during warm ups. Well played Brighton though.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2016)

We are (joint) top of the league, I say we are (joint) top of the league.......




I know it's a bit early in the season to be celebrating such a thing but as a Col U supporter you have to celebrate when you can as you never know when your next chance will be.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can see Villa going down successive seasons, spoke to a friend who went and he said they were lucky Luton didn't stick 6 past them! 

How far can some of these ex well grounded clubs fall if they went down again and crowds fell massively, do clubs of this size have to move grounds eventually due to not being able to afford such large stadium costs?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it would matter, they would make savings on staff first, if anything.

If things got that bad, they could just open 2 stands for games.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2016)

Unbeaten and lying third. Great start but can't help feeling Fulham are luring me into a false sense of security


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unbeaten and lying third. Great start but can't help feeling Fulham are luring me into a false sense of security
		
Click to expand...


enjoy it whilst you can Martin,you know its going to change .

must say its nice to see the toons living up to expectations.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			enjoy it whilst you can Martin,you know its going to change .

must say its nice to see the toons living up to expectations.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's starting. 1-0 deep into injury time at dirty Leeds and lose to a decent overhead kick. Lost count how many late, late goals we let in last year. Still, we're a point close to safety


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 17, 2016)

it was a good goal Martin ,just bad timing  for you.
 now onto the proper reason for the post .
 the mighty SEAGULLS are back where they belong ,looking down on all the survey.
level points but with a superior gd. 
 no goals against and looking already that they will be the team to beat again this year.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 17, 2016)

The 45 million quid Rafalution pt. 3 tonight

Wonder how long it will take for them to realize that Rafa isn't really all that and turn on him


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			The 45 million quid Rafalution pt. 3 tonight

Wonder how long it will take for them to realize that Rafa isn't really all that and turn on him
		
Click to expand...

3 games I reckon


----------



## Grogger (Aug 18, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			The 45 million quid Rafalution pt. 3 tonight

*Wonder how long it will take for them to realize that Rafa isn't really all that and turn on him*

Click to expand...

Are you being serious?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 21, 2016)

What a win today! Great atmosphere and even better to see the Wendies walking out after our second goal!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2016)

Good news for Wimbledon. As someone who use to go to the old Plough Lane I'd love to see them back in their rightful home

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37155008


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news for Wimbledon. As someone who use to go to the old Plough Lane I'd love to see them back in their rightful home

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/37155008

Click to expand...

Sadly though the end of the dogs in London......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2016)

Fulham continue to tease their fans and up to the dizzying heights of second. We are winning away, which given our appalling record away from home in the PL and last year is a rarity in itself. Having supported them for over forty years I'm still convinced it's only a matter of time before the real Fulham finally turn up again but makes it fun in work with the Reading fans, although they also won on the road for a change too


----------



## Grogger (Aug 28, 2016)

Normal service has resumed at Leeds  

I expect Monks sacking is imminent after the Huddersfield game


----------



## Midnight (Aug 28, 2016)

Go on the mighty FOREST.&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Jbrown2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Can't wait for Forest to be a massive disappointment yet again this season!
		
Click to expand...

Hold the faith :smile:


----------



## Jbrown2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Go on the mighty FOREST.&#62977;&#62977;&#62977;&#62977;&#62977;&#62977;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

You Reds.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 29, 2016)

Well it has started already for Forest, one of our best young players has been sold for 13 mil, only on Saturday the manager stated he did not want to lose him and expected him to stay. How do we ever have a chance of promotion or play offs if we keep selling our best players. Stupid game.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Well it has started already for Forest, one of our best young players has been sold for 13 mil, only on Saturday the manager stated he did not want to lose him and expected him to stay. How do we ever have a chance of promotion or play offs if we keep selling our best players. Stupid game.....
		
Click to expand...

I see where you are coming from and I was scathing when Fulham sold McCormack, especially so close to the season and to a league rival. I expected Dembele to be sold but with those being the main goal threat last year it seemed madness. So far so good but I'm still expecting reality to hit home soon


----------



## Grogger (Aug 29, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Well it has started already for Forest, one of our best young players has been sold for 13 mil, only on Saturday the manager stated he did not want to lose him and expected him to stay. How do we ever have a chance of promotion or play offs if we keep selling our best players. Stupid game.....
		
Click to expand...

Wish he'd gone before you smashed us 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 10, 2016)

Right then, where's that Blackpool fan?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2016)

The bubble had to burst and played most of the second half with ten men but according to my friends that went, we played them off the park in the second half but had no-one to score. Dembele gets three in the old firm game and was sorely missed in front of goal today.

However, how chuffed would RickG have been to see the Terriers on top of the table and wouldn't it be nice if they could find a way to get to the PL!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The bubble had to burst and played most of the second half with ten men but according to my friends that went, we played them off the park in the second half but had no-one to score. Dembele gets three in the old firm game and was sorely missed in front of goal today.

However, how chuffed would RickG have been to see the Terriers on top of the table and wouldn't it be nice if they could find a way to get to the PL!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what game your friend went to.

Fulham were lucky it was only one-nil.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't know what game your friend went to.

Fulham were lucky it was only on-nil.
		
Click to expand...

Were you there?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Were you there?
		
Click to expand...


Sadly not, Fulham only allowed us 3500 tickets and they went in no time. A number of family members were there and it would seem from their reports and those of the media it was a classic away team performance.

Home team has 64% possession but only 10 shots and only one of those on target. Meanwhile the side with less of the ball has 25 shots, eight of which were on target.

As an old manager that I used to play for once said "If they want to p*** around with it in front of us, fine that ain't going to hurt us."


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sadly not, Fulham only allowed us 3500 tickets and they went in no time. A number of family members were there and it would seem from their reports and those of the media it was a classic away team performance.

Home team has 64% possession but only 10 shots and only one of those on target. Meanwhile the side with less of the ball has 25 shots, eight of which were on target.

As an old manager that I used to play for once said "If they want to p*** around with it in front of us, fine that ain't going to hurt us."
		
Click to expand...

We set a new record in back passes against Ipswich. If you sit on the sides it is like watching a tennis match.

I imagine we will be out to beat it against Brum. Please don't press though, as that tends to panic us.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2016)

richart said:



			We set a new record in back passes against Ipswich. If you sit on the sides it is like watching a tennis match.

I imagine we will be out to beat it against Brum. Please don't press though, as that tends to panic us.

Click to expand...

You're OK Rich .

The likelihood of us stringing together a third decent performance in a row after Norwich and Fulham is, I would suggest, remote at best.

Still I wouldn't be a football supporter if I didn't hope!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Right then, where's that Blackpool fan?
		
Click to expand...

Hello!


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			The 45 million quid Rafalution pt. 3 tonight

Wonder how long it will take for them to realize that Rafa isn't really all that and turn on him
		
Click to expand...

The rafalution is coming along quite nicely thank you....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			The rafalution is coming along quite nicely thank you.... 

Click to expand...

People may be quoting this sentence quite often this season. Dominant win and the goals were well spread.

What is happening at Derby? Solid team, decent investment, good manager. Just not working so far it seems.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 13, 2016)

Brighton back on track beating the league leaders. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2016)

Another streaky draw. Huge amount of pressure but Burton defensive and we'll set up. No way they'll go down. On the plus side two iffy results and still in the play off places. Need it to be May....now!


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2016)

Good win today against Barnsley.:thup:

Next game Huddersfield at home. Will raise a glass to one of their absent supporters.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 17, 2016)

another win for the Albion


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			another win for the Albion 

Click to expand...

Not tonight. We seem to be better with ten men. Anyone know the date of the final ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Not tonight. We seem to be better with ten men. Anyone know the date of the final ?

Click to expand...

a win in the egg cup isnt going to stop Brighton winning the league though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2016)

Only taken until the end of September for the real Fulham to turn up. 4-0 defeat at home to those world beaters Bristol City. How we're now missing McCormack and Dembele and a lack of goals will be our undoing this year especially if we get sucked into a relegation fight as we go on (seems likely)


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2016)

Where's that Wigan fan? &#128514;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 24, 2016)

Brighton again winning .up to fourth place


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Brighton again winning .up to fourth place
		
Click to expand...

 Hey we are 4th, you are 3rd ! Good to finish with eleven men, and have the opposition down to ten. Don't think I have seen a player sent off for ignoring the referee.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 1, 2016)

great win for the Albion away at Wednesday ,not many gonna win up there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2016)

If you miss two penalties you deserve to lose. Not happy.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2016)

Got my tickets for the Emirates. Â£10 each ain't bad.:thup: Hopefully we will take 5,000 plus.

Are there any regulars to the Emirates that can tell me what time we need to leave the match to get a train home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2016)

Another home game and losing again. Marvellous


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another home game and losing again. Marvellous
		
Click to expand...

good side norwich, were a very big price tonight


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2016)

better 2nd half for your boys Homer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2016)

fundy said:



			better 2nd half for your boys Homer 

Click to expand...

Better 2nd half indeed but more dropped home points. Can't mount a play off charge that way


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Better 2nd half indeed but more dropped home points. Can't mount a play off charge that way
		
Click to expand...

c`mon Homer you were fretting that you were going to be struggling to stay up at the start of the season ,now you are moaning about a great comeback against the best side in the league. 



 oh and Brighton won again .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

Norrin, I don't know much about Brighton. Do you have the set up to stay in the PL if you go up? I know you have been knocking on the door for a couple of years and that Chris Hughton comes across as a very decent bloke so I would like to see you go up. Do you think you could do a Watford / Bournemouth?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2016)

my good Lord ,they have been there abouts for a few seasons like you say ,the set up is definitely PL quality as is the the stadium .
 Houghton has the whole place buzzing again and im pretty sure that a couple of decent signings if they go up they could do more than hold there own .
hopefully they can get there this year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			c`mon Homer you were fretting that you were going to be struggling to stay up at the start of the season ,now you are moaning about a great comeback against the best side in the league. 



 oh and Brighton won again .
		
Click to expand...

Thing is we were top three and then top six for a while. Then we went on a slide. It's our home form that's killing us and we can't sustain a play off campaign with that. On the plus side our away form is better than it has been for many seasons


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 22, 2016)

another away win for the Albion ,up to 2nd now ,heres hoping we can stay there this time around.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 29, 2016)

what a day for Brighton and Fulham ,both 5-0 winners .didnt expect either result but will defo take a win against Norwich.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			what a day for Brighton and Fulham ,both 5-0 winners .didnt expect either result but will defo take a win against Norwich.
		
Click to expand...

Well chuffed. Hope RickG wasn't looking down on that especially given the way his beloved Terriers had been going this season


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2016)

Up to 5th.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well chuffed. Hope RickG wasn't looking down on that especially given the way his beloved Terriers had been going this season
		
Click to expand...

I bet That result killed a few accumulators, can't remember the last time our noisy neighbours scored so many &#129300;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 5, 2016)

some goal for Brighton against Bristol city .50yds if its an inch.
and then add another a few minutes later.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2016)

Fantastic Fulham last night. Unstoppable on that performance and should have been out of sight by half time. When we play in that vein we're as good as anyone but we can't seem to do it at home. Strange as we could never travel and it was always our home form, especially in the PL years that kept us going. Top six definitely a possibility but knowing Fulham we'll find a way to nous it up in a new and fresh manner. It's in their DNA!


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice to put one over bogey team. Up to 4th.:whoo:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Nice to put one over bogey team. Up to 4th.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

.
dont get vertigo rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Nice to put one over bogey team. Up to 4th.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We were up to the dizzy heights of third once, and look at us now? Enjoy it while it lasts and see where you are after the mighty Fulham have ruined December for you!


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We were up to the dizzy heights of third once, and look at us now? Enjoy it while it lasts and see where you are after the mighty Fulham have ruined December for you!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were rubbish at home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2016)

richart said:



			I thought you were rubbish at home.

Click to expand...

We are but you seem to struggle at the cottage. Might get a tenner on 0-0 then. I think we've turned a corner in the last few weeks but I've been impressed by your own progress. Still a few in work moaning about Stam though


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We are but you seem to struggle at the cottage. Might get a tenner on 0-0 then. I think we've turned a corner in the last few weeks but I've been impressed by your own progress. Still a few in work moaning about Stam though
		
Click to expand...

 If we keep doing well, we may struggle to keep Stam. Complete change of playing style, and amazingly players have adapted really quickly. Still need a decent striker, but we will cause teams problems this season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2016)

richart said:



			If we keep doing well, we may struggle to keep Stam. Complete change of playing style, and amazingly players have adapted really quickly. Still need a decent striker, but we will cause teams problems this season.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you'll be in the play offs? Reading v Fulham at Wembley would be a grand day out. Last time I was there in 75 I cried all the way home. Might get some strange looks on the train back to Bracknell if we lose again


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think you'll be in the play offs? Reading v Fulham at Wembley would be a grand day out. Last time I was there in 75 I cried all the way home. Might get some strange looks on the train back to Bracknell if we lose again
		
Click to expand...

Would take a top ten finish. Play offs would just be more heartache.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Would take a top ten finish. Play offs would just be more heartache.
		
Click to expand...

We can't both be heartbroken. Fulham have made it an art form and seems to be in their DNA. 75 Cup Final, Europa Final, league play offs, crap Tuesday nights in Crewe....You'll be fine and we'll find a way to let you win


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2016)

Nose bleed time.

Played 3-5-2 today, which is different. Played two quick forwards and played ball over the top a fair bit.  Totally confused Burton who had a couple of old fashioned stoppers with a turning circle of the QE2. Think Stam might be going to be a very decent manger (well until we lose a couple of games)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Nose bleed time.

Played 3-5-2 today, which is different. Played two quick forwards and played ball over the top a fair bit.  Totally confused Burton who had a couple of old fashioned stoppers with a turning circle of the QE2. Think Stam might be going to be a very decent manger (well until we lose a couple of games)
		
Click to expand...

Well done on getting into third. I remember us being there earlier in the year before Fulham normality returned. I think from what I've heard from guys at the club and at work who are season ticket holders that Stam is changing things for the better and if you can find a twenty goal a season striker you could do well with the squad you're building


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done on getting into third. I remember us being there earlier in the year before Fulham normality returned. I think from what I've heard from guys at the club and at work who are season ticket holders that Stam is changing things for the better and if you can find a twenty goal a season striker you could do well with the squad you're building
		
Click to expand...

 We are playing Fulham twice in December. Got my tickets for the Cottage. Should be two good games. 

Quite excited about our team at the moment, as we had seven players 22 or under play against Burton, and that was without probably our best player, Swift, who was out injured. Also no loan players as opposed to all the ones we had last season. Hopefully we can keep all the players in January, as well as the manager.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

For those interested, decent game for the nuetral on Sky, Barnsley V Forest, 3-2 to Forest at HT


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			For those interested, decent game for the nuetral on Sky, Barnsley V Forest, 3-2 to Forest at HT
		
Click to expand...

Agree cracking game.

Really like the Barnsley right back

Have it on silent unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Agree cracking game.

Really like the Barnsley right back

Have it on silent unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

I reckon the Barnsley players might be getting a right earbashing from the manager!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I reckon the Barnsley players might be getting a right earbashing from the manager!
		
Click to expand...

Yes most of the game and cannot defend for toffees[no offence lol].

Hopefully 5 more goals in the 2nd half.

Shame to see NF where they are now compared to the glory years.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes most of the game and cannot defend for toffees[no offence lol].

Hopefully 5 more goals in the 2nd half.

Shame to see NF where they are now compared to the glory years.
		
Click to expand...

Commentator mentioned Forest are just about to get new owner/owners and their manager isn't safe, I wonder what investment they'll get.
Both teams look light years behind NCastle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes most of the game and cannot defend for toffees[no offence lol].

Hopefully 5 more goals in the 2nd half.

Shame to see NF where they are now compared to the glory years.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see Forest winning that so easy when they went 2-1 down, good game&#128515;


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2016)

Sky coverage of the Championship is a joke. Up to the end of December they will have shown 

Aston Villa 11 times
Newcastle 8 times
Leeds 7 times
Brighton 7 times
Notts Forest 7 times
Norwich 6 times
Derby 6 times
Wolves 5 times
Birmingham 5 times
Sheff Wed 5 times
QPR 5 times

How many times do you think they have shown the team in third place in the league ? Five ? four ? three ? two ? nope, once back at the beginning of September.  So Villa in 15th place have been shown eleven times out of the 17 games they have played. Even Villa fans probably don't want to see them that much. 

It is a disgrace.:sbox::rant:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 26, 2016)

Watch that blood pressure mate


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 26, 2016)

close but no cigar Martin ,had us worried when you went one up though.
 and well done Blackburn rovers beating Newcy toons


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2016)

Take the lead again and couldn't hold on. Mind you wasn't expecting anything at Brighton although getting nervous for the visit of Reading in a few weeks now.


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take the lead again and couldn't hold on. Mind you wasn't expecting anything at Brighton although getting nervous for the visit of Reading in a few weeks now.
		
Click to expand...

 Next Saturday you mean. Our season fell apart last season when we lost at Fulham. Hopefully will not happen again

Can anyone recommend a good pub near the ground that serves away fans ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Next Saturday you mean. Our season fell apart last season when we lost at Fulham. Hopefully will not happen again

Can anyone recommend a good pub near the ground that serves away fans ?
		
Click to expand...

Is it not on Sky? &#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Next Saturday you mean. Our season fell apart last season when we lost at Fulham. Hopefully will not happen again

Can anyone recommend a good pub near the ground that serves away fans ?
		
Click to expand...

Eight Bells by Putney Bridge Station


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Is it not on Sky? &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

:angry:

Cracking match today, and Tammy Abraham is going to be a top player. On loan from Chelsea, and a real handful to a decent defence. Only 19, skinny as a rake, but couldn't knock him off the ball. Definitely one for the future. 

Bring on Fulham.


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Eight Bells by Putney Bridge Station
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 26, 2016)

richart said:



			:angry:

Cracking match today, and Tammy Abraham is going to be a top player. On loan from Chelsea, and a real handful to a decent defence. Only 19, skinny as a rake, but couldn't knock him off the ball. Definitely one for the future. 

Bring on Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

Not based on his performance last week at Birmingham.

Complete headless chicken and the goals seem to have dried up for him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2016)

richart said:



			:angry:

Cracking match today, and Tammy Abraham is going to be a top player. On loan from Chelsea, and a real handful to a decent defence. Only 19, skinny as a rake, but couldn't knock him off the ball. Definitely one for the future. 

Bring on Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

He is being raved about in Bristol - certainly got a bright future , not sure if he will get time on the pitch at Chelsea though


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is being raved about in Bristol - certainly got a bright future , not sure if he will get time on the pitch at Chelsea though
		
Click to expand...

 Service he got was rubbish, but his all round play was very good. He looks like a breeze will blow him over, but stayed on his feet the whole game, against two strong centre backs. If he had been up front for us, he would have scored a couple today.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Service he got was rubbish, but his all round play was very good. He looks like a breeze will blow him over, but stayed on his feet the whole game, against two strong centre backs. If he had been up front for us, he would have scored a couple today.
		
Click to expand...

Goals have dried up a little bit recently and the Bristol supporters I spoke to feel that if he doesn't score , he doesn't offer a lot.

I was interested to watch him last week and too often he made the wrong run_ i.e. _&#8203;he ran off one centre-back straight into the space of the other cb. Certainly has potential but I think it will be some time before he is capable of playing anywhere near the top level.


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Goals have dried up a little bit recently and the Bristol supporters I spoke to feel that if he doesn't score , he doesn't offer a lot.

I was interested to watch him last week and too often he made the wrong run_ i.e. _&#8203;he ran off one centre-back straight into the space of the other cb. Certainly has potential but I think it will be some time before he is capable of playing anywhere near the top level.
		
Click to expand...

He is only 19, and will only get better. Can only comment on what I saw, and he was a right handful. Strong and quick and direct. He almost scored straight from the kick off just running straight from the halfway line. reading fans all impressed with him, and would be happy to have him.

Had a dry spell, but what striker doesn't ? He had to make his own chances against us, with not a lot of service. Also playing up front by himself with no support. His attitude was great, chased lost causes, and kept going to the end of the game. Must be a lot stronger than he looks. 

I would have him over any striker I have seen at Mad Stad this season.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2016)

I fancy Reading next week as we're not converting enough chances. We dominated the likes of Brentford and had more than enough chances yesterday to get at least a point but not producing in front of goal. Chris Martin looks a shadow of the player he was at Derby and we're missing McCormack and Dembele's influence


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I fancy Reading next week as we're not converting enough chances. We dominated the likes of Brentford and had more than enough chances yesterday to get at least a point but not producing in front of goal. Chris Martin looks a shadow of the player he was at Derby and we're missing McCormack and Dembele's influence
		
Click to expand...

 Liam Moore is suspended, and since he came from Leicester our defence has really tightened up. Can't believe we got him for 1.5 million. Would take a draw.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Would take a draw.
		
Click to expand...

Me too:cheers:


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like we could have new Chinese owners. The same ones that were not allowed to take over at Hull, because some of their partners were found to be unfit to be connected to a club. Oh joy. Just as things were looking good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Looks like we could have new Chinese owners. The same ones that were not allowed to take over at Hull, because some of their partners were found to be unfit to be connected to a club. Oh joy. Just as things were looking good.

Click to expand...

Long way to go yet and if they had issues at Hull you'd hope the league will look into every nook and cranny of the deal. On the plus side you could get some serious cash to spend on a promotion tilt and then staying up once you get there


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Long way to go yet and if they had issues at Hull you'd hope the league will look into every nook and cranny of the deal. On the plus side you could get some serious cash to spend on a promotion tilt and then staying up once you get there
		
Click to expand...

 It would appear from the outside that the Thai owners, have transferred the car park and surrounding land to another one of their companies for development, and having stripped out what they wanted are ditching the club. Shades of Pompey.

On the downside, The Chinese own a Chinese football team, that has just been relegated from the top division. 

They could also come in and want their own manager and backroom people, put no money in for transfers, except for signing some players on huge wages. When they leave after a year, we nearly go into administration because we can't afford the wages. Unlikely, well it happened with previous Russian owners.

Strange how new owners want to buy clubs, when it is looks like they could get in the Premier league, and the millions that is worth.:mmm:

Don't like the look of this.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2016)

richart said:



			It would appear from the outside that the Thai owners, have transferred the car park and surrounding land to another one of their companies for development, and having stripped out what they wanted are ditching the club. Shades of Pompey.

On the downside, The Chinese own a Chinese football team, that has just been relegated from the top division. 

They could also come in and want their own manager and backroom people, put no money in for transfers, except for signing some players on huge wages. When they leave after a year, we nearly go into administration because we can't afford the wages. Unlikely, well it happened with previous Russian owners.

Strange how new owners want to buy clubs, when it is looks like they could get in the Premier league, and the millions that is worth.:mmm:

Don't like the look of this.
		
Click to expand...


Genuinely have sympathy with you.

After all; Chinese (or Hong Kong) owners, what can go wrong?!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 3, 2016)

some game last night with the forest coming out on top.
 two off for the toon in the first half and then forest miss two penaltys beforeh the half is over ,toon one up and then all hands to the pump for a defensive against the eleven men . finally settled with an own goal 4 minutes from time .
 great game for the neutral .and of course forest and Brighton fans


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 3, 2016)

WHOA Fulham ,what a win ,5-0 very impressive stuff. 
Brighton get a draw at Cardiff.
 only one point adrift of the toon ,and five clear of third .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2016)

2 Preston players sent off for fighting in the 90th minute........with each other&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

What a day. 36 points playing crap, train to the Cottage, a Christmas miracle, home and the England rugby to watch in full. To be fair to Reading until the OG, they were more than a match and could have been level by half time. A great goal from Martin and then a red card and we were always in charge. Going to have some fun at the club and work tomorrow and MOnday


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 3, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			WHOA Fulham ,what a win ,5-0 very impressive stuff. 
Brighton get a draw at Cardiff.
 only one point adrift of the toon ,and five clear of third .
		
Click to expand...

With Fulham at the moment, anyone could get a spanking we are just so inconsistent in front of goal. We annihilated Brighton for 45 minutes last week, failed to score the goals we should and ended up getting beaten, same against QPR and so many other teams this season. With a decent striker or two we'd be pushing Newcastle at the top, as it is we're just going to be in and around the playoffs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			With Fulham at the moment, anyone could get a spanking we are just so inconsistent in front of goal. We annihilated Brighton for 45 minutes last week, failed to score the goals we should and ended up getting beaten, same against QPR and so many other teams this season. With a decent striker or two we'd be pushing Newcastle at the top, as it is we're just going to be in and around the playoffs.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think we could buy a striker in January. Martin looks like he's (finally) finding his feet and the net. I think had we kept McCormack he'd have done a job with Martin and we'd be close to the top. We need a finisher and hope the chairman sorts it out, especially in the summer if not earlier


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think we could buy a striker in January. Martin looks like he's (finally) finding his feet and the net. I think had we kept McCormack he'd have done a job with Martin and we'd be close to the top. We need a finisher and hope the chairman sorts it out, especially in the summer if not earlier
		
Click to expand...

With our chairman who knows? Martin has scored a few but for the possession we have and the chances we create we don't score nearly enough goals.

I agree about Mccormack, a decent striker in this team would have a field day, let's hope the management can see it too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			With our chairman who knows? Martin has scored a few but for the possession we have and the chances we create we don't score nearly enough goals.

I agree about Mccormack, a decent striker in this team would have a field day, let's hope the management can see it too.
		
Click to expand...

There were rumours of McCormack leaving Villa and I'd love to see him back. Don't think Slavisa rates him so can't see him coming back to us. Trouble is, who is out there that would want to come to us and wouldn't break the bank?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 9, 2016)

Brighton well worth the 1-0 advantage at half time ,even though Leeds are down to ten men . 
 i cant see things changing too much second half ,maybe a couple of goals more from Brighton ,but cant see anyway back for Leeds.
so jumping the gun a little ,top of the league and looking down on all .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Brighton well worth the 1-0 advantage at half time ,even though Leeds are down to ten men . 
 i cant see things changing too much second half ,maybe a couple of goals more from Brighton ,but cant see anyway back for Leeds.
so jumping the gun a little ,top of the league and looking down on all .
		
Click to expand...

Bit early but have to agree. You are certainly going well to date


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 9, 2016)

i will take that ,2-0 and table topping .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i will take that ,2-0 and table topping .
		
Click to expand...

Nice gap you and the Toon are building up. Lets hope you can keep it going this season


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice gap you and the Toon are building up. Lets hope you can keep it going this season
		
Click to expand...

They'll only lose again in the playoffs &#128131;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh Fulham what are you doing. 1-0 down and then 3-1 up an instant only to go 4-3 down. Fortunate to get a 4-4 draw. How many times will you throw away three points when in a commanding position. Annoyed grunt!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow,Notlob are flying at the moment. They should walk this league if they keep this up!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 13, 2016)

good news for Blackpool fans today, the ongoing court case brought by the Oystons against the Blackpool fans forum Backhenrystreet has been struck out of court with full costs.

A great relief to all of us involved with the site and particularly to Paul, the owner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2016)

Gary Rowett has just been sacked from Birmingham. Any Brummies on here? I thought he was doing a good job under difficult circumstances. Is there something else happening there or did you as fans see this coming? Looks out of the blue to people not knowing about Birmingham.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Gary Rowett has just been sacked from Birmingham. Any Brummies on here? I thought he was doing a good job under difficult circumstances. Is there something else happening there or did you as fans see this coming? Looks out of the blue to people not knowing about Birmingham.
		
Click to expand...

I'm buggered if it makes any sense to me as a season-ticket holder for 30 years and a supporter for 58. 

The football hasn't been great to watch this season but even so we are 7th in the League and there is a transfer window coming up when there is supposed to be some money to spend.

Sorry but I just cannot offer any explanation other than the new owners fancying a more glamorous name in the manager's chair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm buggered if it makes any sense to me as a season-ticket holder for 30 years and a supporter for 58. 

The football hasn't been great to watch this season but even so we are 7th in the League and there is a transfer window coming up when there is supposed to be some money to spend.

Sorry but I just cannot offer any explanation other than the new owners fancying a more glamorous name in the manager's chair.
		
Click to expand...

Zola apparently


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Zola apparently
		
Click to expand...

An appointment that has been met with overwhelming disappointment in view of his managerial record.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			An appointment that has been met with overwhelming disappointment in view of his managerial record.
		
Click to expand...

Given the speed of the appointment it's something that has been lined up for a while. That stinks if Rowett had no idea he was a dead man walking. They won last night and only out of the play offs on GD. Hardly failing and can't see what Zola will bring


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Given the speed of the appointment it's something that has been lined up for a while. That stinks if Rowett had no idea he was a dead man walking. They won last night and only out of the play offs on GD. Hardly failing and can't see what Zola will bring
		
Click to expand...

The only complaints that the owners can have is that the style of play has not exactly been thrilling and Rowett's failure to utilise the players he has actually paid fees for.

Assuming the latter was a factor then that might explain the timing with the transfer window due to open shortly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			The only complaints that the owners can have is that the style of play has not exactly been thrilling and Rowett's failure to utilise the players he has actually paid fees for.

Assuming the latter was a factor then that might explain the timing with the transfer window due to open shortly.
		
Click to expand...

It might be ugly but they are winning and so close to the play off. Surely to get to the riches of the PL the fans will take 1-0 every week and get promotion


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It might be ugly but they are winning and so close to the play off. Surely to get to the riches of the PL the fans will take 1-0 every week and get promotion
		
Click to expand...

Not really as we are a contrary lot.

Whilst the fans of many clubs would think differently back in 2011 we were prepared to accept relegation from the PL so long as we had our victory over Arsenal at Wembley.

After our seven years in it many of us remain less than overwhelmed by the PL where only five or six teams are ever in with a chance of winning it and the rest are just making up the numbers. I know Leicester upset the formbook last year but that is never likely to be repeated.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2016)

louise_a said:



			good news for Blackpool fans today, the ongoing court case brought by the Oystons against the Blackpool fans forum Backhenrystreet has been struck out of court with full costs.

A great relief to all of us involved with the site and particularly to Paul, the owner.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, Louise.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheers Pete, hopefully more good news soon, the Oystons are also in court this week against the minority shareholder Valeri Belekon and it seems that they could be taking another beating. Maybe they will finally see the writing on the wall and get out of our club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Cheers Pete, hopefully more good news soon, the Oystons are also in court this week against the minority shareholder Valeri Belekon and it seems that they could be taking another beating. Maybe they will finally see the writing on the wall and get out of our club.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to say what I think about the oystons.....but I'm skint, but you deserve to get rid of such a drag on your proud club.:thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2016)

and another 3 points for the MIGHTY SEAGULLS, tough game but the pressure eventually told on a resiliant Brum side.
[we did leave this one a tad late though ]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			and another 3 points for the MIGHTY SEAGULLS, tough game but the pressure eventually told on a resiliant Brum side.
[we did leave this one a tad late though ]
		
Click to expand...

Still going well. Thought we were going to get a win over a good Derby side but yet again we can't close games out. We need to string some wins together


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still going well. Thought we were going to get a win over a good Derby side but yet again we can't close games out. We need to string some wins together
		
Click to expand...

.
good game for the neutral though Martin,i must say i thought you might hold on for all three points after taking the lead.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2016)

3rd is not bad for a tin pot club, that are obviously in a false position.


----------



## ventura (Dec 20, 2016)

Huddersfield manager Wagner has turned down an approach from Wolfsburg to stay with us. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38383257

He's only been here a year and has turned down a few offers, hopefully he'll stay in the long term but I think eventually a big enough club will come in that will be too good to turn down (if we carry on playing like we are).


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

We have bid Â£9 million for Hogan at Brentford. Might be spending the Chinese cash before they take over. Decent striker could make a huge difference.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2016)

richart said:



			We have bid Â£9 million for Hogan at Brentford. Might be spending the Chinese cash before they take over. Decent striker could make a huge difference.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What happens if the Chinese deal falls through???? A good striker would help as you looked desperately short up front against us


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What happens if the Chinese deal falls through???? A good striker would help as you looked desperately short up front against us
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it is expected to be a done deal before Jan 1st. If not we pull the offer, as we would struggle to find Â£9. Just hope if no deal for Hogan, we don't try and buy Jordan Rhodes.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2016)

Toon!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Toon!
		
Click to expand...

.
soon to be over taken in the league :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
soon to be over taken in the league :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 and only six points ahead of little old Reading.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			and only six points ahead of little old Reading.

Click to expand...

.
but eight behind the MIGHTY SEAGULLS :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			and only six points ahead of little old Reading.

Click to expand...

We'll try and help everyone out on Friday. Not sure going is my best idea but we are 5-0 up on aggregate!!!


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We'll try and help everyone out on Friday. Not sure going is my best idea but we are 5-0 up on aggregate!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Losing 5-1 will do me.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Losing 5-1 will do me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a 1-0 Reading win too. Depends which Fulham turns up. If it's the one that should have won at Derby and Brighton, we'll give you a real good fight and I'd be confident of at least a point. If it's the one that didn't show at home to Bristol City, you'll get four or five. Should be an interesting game


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Losing 5-1 will do me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I stumbled on this thread by accident, are you discussing lower league football here?  :smirk:


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, I stumbled on this thread by accident, are you discussing lower league football here?  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Place reserved for you Chris for next season. Fortunately it helps knowing nothing about football on here.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Place reserved for you Chris for next season. Fortunately it helps knowing nothing about football on here.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks Rich, but you've made that kind offer for each of the last 3 years and the ungrateful buggers keep declining!


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ah thanks Rich, but you've made that kind offer for each of the last 3 years and the ungrateful buggers keep declining!
		
Click to expand...

 Getting closer though, and you might even get to win a few games in the Championship. By the way you get three points for a win.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

Did anyone know that if you get caught offside, it is possible for the free kick to be taken in your own half ?

I apologise to the referee on Saturday for shouting that he didn't know what he was doing. Perhaps not in those exact words.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Getting closer though, and you might even get to win a few games in the Championship. By the way you get three points for a win.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

But we've just got rid of the worst manager in the world and taken on the 100% successful, former England supremo - where could it go wrong ? &#128514;


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			But we've just got rid of the worst manager in the world and taken on the 100% successful, former England supremo - where could it go wrong ? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 Who has never been relegated














yet.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Who has never been relegated

Yet.

Click to expand...

He won't have, he hasn't managed Reading yet!   :lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			He won't have, he hasn't managed Reading yet!   :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Chris, come out of there before you catch something unsavoury


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Chris, come out of there before you catch something unsavoury
		
Click to expand...

Better class of pee taking here Brian .......... and I don't get told off by you know who!


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			He won't have, he hasn't managed Reading yet!   :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 We have standards.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Chris, come out of there before you catch something unsavoury
		
Click to expand...

 You will be crawling back in here before long. Don't expect a ticker tape reception either.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

richart said:



			We have standards.

Click to expand...

Low ones that are rarely achieved?


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Low ones that are rarely achieved?
		
Click to expand...

You do know that a football table reads from top to bottom. ?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Better class of pee taking here Brian .......... and I don't get told off by you know who!
		
Click to expand...

What, Saint whatisname? 



richart said:



			You will be crawling back in here before long. Don't expect a ticker tape reception either.
		
Click to expand...

Will Reading not be in Div 1 next season though?


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			What, Saint whatisname? 



Will Reading not be in Div 1 next season though?
		
Click to expand...

 Division 1 is now called the Premiership Brian.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			What, Saint whatisname?
		
Click to expand...

Got it in One!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2016)

hey palace boy ,we will give you a big wave as we pass you by on the way up as you are coming down at the seasons end .:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			hey palace boy ,we will give you a big wave as we pass you by on the way up as you are coming down at the seasons end .:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you available for panto Norrin or do you just do stand up ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Are you available for panto Norrin or do you just do stand up ?
		
Click to expand...

.
many a true word said in jest Chris :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

Sound strategic decision to give up my ticket for tonight after golfing today. Called off because of fog and so will have to be replayed so I get to go. And I won the golf. Good times


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

bRIGHTON GAME WAS CALLED OFF AT 5.45 
I SEE THE TOON ARE 3-1 UP AGAINST FOREST .


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2016)

Absolute farce. Thickening fog during the game and we play on. Half time and fog starts to clear and by the end of it  we have a perfect view of the whole pitch, but the game is abandoned.  Could understand game being called off during the first half when fog at its worse, or the game had been held up for ten minutes, but when it is totally clear. We were told fog was worse outside the ground which was a load of old bollocks. Could see for at least 400 yards, and cars didn't have their fog lights on.

Unbelievable decision, and it looked to me that the referee didn't want to abandon the game whilst teams were playing, but rather from the safety of the dressing room. No thought to the fans that had spent a load of money on the game, and who it appears will have to pay again, half price, to watch the re-arranged game. Disgraceful decision that can not be justified.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2016)

richart said:



			Absolute farce. Thickening fog during the game and we play on. Half time and fog starts to clear and by the end of it  we have a perfect view of the whole pitch, but the game is abandoned.  Could understand game being called off during the first half when fog at its worse, or the game had been held up for ten minutes, but when it is totally clear. We were told fog was worse outside the ground which was a load of old bollocks. Could see for at least 400 yards, and cars didn't have their fog lights on.

Unbelievable decision, and it looked to me that the referee didn't want to abandon the game whilst teams were playing, but rather from the safety of the dressing room. No thought to the fans that had spent a load of money on the game, and who it appears will have to pay again, half price, to watch the re-arranged game. Disgraceful decision that can not be justified.
		
Click to expand...

.
so you didnt see it coming then Rich


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 2, 2017)

a very happy new year to Blackburn Rovers ,:rofl:

and an even more HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE MIGHTY SEAGULLS  whgo now are two points clear with a game in hand 
.
thanks again Fulham ,:thup:.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			a very happy new year to Blackburn Rovers ,:rofl:

and an even more HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE MIGHTY SEAGULLS  whgo now are two points clear with a game in hand 
.
thanks again Fulham ,:thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Sod off. Think that's seven penalties we've missed this year and just like the away game had the chances to beat Brighton and yet again get done. Well done though Brighton


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2017)

Six points behind Newcastle, and a game in hand.:thup: 

Cracking fight back from two down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Six points behind Newcastle, and a game in hand.:thup: 

Cracking fight back from two down.
		
Click to expand...

But the game in hand is against us is it not and we're still a real Jekyll and Hyde team. If we have a good day away like Ipswich then we're be a spanner in the works. If we roll over as we can then you'll close the gap with ease. Do you know if they've announced the date yet?


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2017)

Battle of the hoops tonight. Could be a chilly one. Reading due to be hit by thundersnow, what ever that is ? Win tonight, and we will be three points behind Newcastle.oo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2017)

richart said:



			Battle of the hoops tonight. Could be a chilly one. Reading due to be hit by thundersnow, what ever that is ? Win tonight, and we will be three points behind Newcastle.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Or they will decide to call it off at half time again for 'elf & safety!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2017)

i have just had confirmation of a job interview for Brighton ,working in public relations ,fingers crossed as it sounds a really interesting job .


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 14, 2017)

well that wasnt the result we were looking for today.
 1 point behind with a game in hand though ,still looking good in that respect.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2017)

Packing them in at Brighton tonight, good to see the possible table toppers getting a full house...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Packing them in at Brighton tonight, good to see the possible table toppers getting a full house...
		
Click to expand...

Another win and top of the table. Looking good for the Seagulls


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 21, 2017)

it was a good game .wednesday really are a good side but the Albion are playing so much for eachother and that makes them a very resiliant side and very hard to beat. 
 to score with only ten on the pitch after having to defend for 15 minutes was a biggy ,that and Stockdale`s penalty save .
its going to be promotion or bust this year for Brighton as they lost 2o million plus last year and they cant sustain the cost of players wages and general overheads without premier monies coming in ,even if they rebound back down they will be far better off as the parachute payments will help .
 hopefully should they get promotion i will be able to saee all the home games for free as i will be working for them .


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup, thought we had the game there for the taking but fair play to Brighton, they looked dangerous on the break. The penalty miss was crucial and I think we'd have won comfortably had it gone in.
Those two daft red cards at the end just topped off a bad night &#128533;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll take a draw although think we should have won. Yet another missed penalty. Heaven knows how many that is now this season but convert those and we'd be top six for certain


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll take a draw although think we should have won. Yet another missed penalty. Heaven knows how many that is now this season but convert those and we'd be top six for certain
		
Click to expand...

Not our best performance but another missed penalty cost us, that goes in and we win comfortably as they would have had to be a bit more adventurous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not our best performance but another missed penalty cost us, that goes in and we win comfortably as they would have had to be a bit more adventurous.
		
Click to expand...

Is that six we've missed now? We'd be top six easily. Wasn't a great penalty


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that six we've missed now? We'd be top six easily. Wasn't a great penalty
		
Click to expand...

Yep, 6 out of 8, quite shocking really


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2017)

back to the top for the premiere bound SEAGULLS, 1-0 over Cardiff and 2 points clear at the top  but best of all a huge 11 points clear of third


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

And we miss yet another penalty... in the 90th minute. 7/9 missed. No chance of going up like that. We should be top six with ease if we'd converted even another 4 of those. Bloody annoyed


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2017)

your penalty takers dont play for England do they Martin? :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

And on a separate note, whats going on with McCormack at Villa. Apparently our manager asked the players and officials about bringing him back and they said no in spades. Can't do it at Villa and looks like being shipped out and yet scored for fun for us. Must be a hell of a handful/trouble maker in the dressing room if we don't want him back


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2017)

sounds like a bit of a prima donna Martin .like you say good striker but beleives his own press far too much .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			sounds like a bit of a prima donna Martin .like you say good striker but beleives his own press far too much .
		
Click to expand...

Definitely burnt his bridges at the Cottage. At least you won't have to worry in the PL next year. You'll be looking at far bigger players


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Going to be a long day in work and at the club at the weekend after the result tonight but looking on BBC sport and hearing snippets on BBC Berkshire (hardly biased commentary at all) it seems Reading deserved it anyway. At least we won 5-1 on aggregate


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to be a long day in work and at the club at the weekend after the result tonight but looking on BBC sport and hearing snippets on BBC Berkshire (hardly biased commentary at all) it seems Reading deserved it anyway. At least we won 5-1 on aggregate
		
Click to expand...

We did deserve to win, and the second half was probably the best we have played all season. Pressed high up, and didn't give Fulham any time on the ball. Did to them what they diid to us at Craven Cottage. Fulham play such a high line that we didn't bother with a striker, just played balls into space for wingers to run on to. Good tactics from Stam, and back to third.

We have had 11 penalties this season and missed 6. Fulham have had 9 and missed 7. Fortunately we practice penalty rebounds, and have scored from 5 follow ups.:whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm Jordan Rhodes having a medical at Hillsborough, I haven't spoken to a Boro fan who rates him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2017)

Seems to score well in that division though. Maybe he just didn't fit at Boro. Wasn't it his deal that made Karanka walk out last season? It can be hard for a player if he knows the manager doesn't rate you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2017)

Not having BT or a dodgy Android box I'm watching the Toon match on sky. Either sky have turned the microphones off or it is like a morgue there tonight. Very little atmosphere.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not having BT or a dodgy Android box I'm watching the Toon match on sky. Either sky have turned the microphones off or it is like a morgue there tonight. Very little atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking game at Tynecastle 1-1 Hearts v Rangers at half time.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not having BT or a dodgy Android box I'm watching the Toon match on sky. Either sky have turned the microphones off or it is like a morgue there tonight. Very little atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

It's always like that there mate, zero atmosphere in the breeze block cathedral.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2017)

I tend to agree. The great supporters tag is a bit of a phallacy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2017)

Bad night for Brighton. Not great for Fulham either as it'll increase the gap to fifth to nine points. Looks like a host of clubs will be targetting that Derby spot in sixth as the only likely one available


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 2, 2017)

bloody terrible night Martin ,right from the start the terriers have been wanting more .totally deserving of their lead ,bit harsh on Dunk being shown red though.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

starting to get interesting for the automatic promotion places.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2017)

richart said:



			starting to get interesting for the automatic promotion places.
		
Click to expand...

only as which team Brighton or Newcastle win the league.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			only as which team Brighton or Newcastle win the league.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes Brighton looked so good against Huddersfield.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2017)

can you speak up a bit ,its difficult to hear when you are so high and the rest are so low. :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			can you speak up a bit ,its difficult to hear when you are so high and the rest are so low. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck against Brentford. YOu wouldn't want them doing the double over you. shades of last season.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you need to worry more about when your lot come for a trip to the seaside later this month .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2017)

And a certain game they have at the tractor boys tomorrow. Mind you if Fulham can win there........


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I think you need to worry more about when your lot come for a trip to the seaside later this month .
		
Click to expand...

Not worried here, as everyone knows we are in a false position. just ask any fans of teams in the top 10. Neither Brighton or Newcastle can afford a bad run with three teams below on such good runs.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2017)

I will take the points in the bag with a game or two in hand Rich.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I will take the points in the bag with a game or two in hand Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Big game Huddersfield Leeds tomorrow. Draw would suit both our teams. If we can get a result at Ipswich we will be just two points behind you. Think we had a really good transfer window, strengthening in some key positions. Squad was getting very thin with some long term injuries. Biggest problem we have at the moment is our pitch. It is awful with the egg chasers using it. Makes it harder to play our passing game from the back, and it makes for nervy watching.

Good to see Norwood is as crap for you as he was for us. Think we did some good business there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2017)

Same crappy Fulham and can't string a series of wins together. Bugger.


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2017)

Well done The Terriers, my newly adopted league club team, putting them pesky hoops to sword &#128077;&#128079;


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well done The Terriers, my newly adopted league club team, putting them pesky hoops to sword &#128077;&#128079;
		
Click to expand...

 Fake hoops you mean. Now get back on your own thread, as this is no place for second teams.:ears:


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 11, 2017)

Toon just hanging on...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Fake hoops you mean. Now get back on your own thread, as this is no place for second teams.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You're only bitter the top two won and you could only draw


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're only bitter the top two won and you could only draw
		
Click to expand...

 Not bitter at all, seeing as I couldn't go and missed a 0-0.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Not bitter at all, seeing as I couldn't go and missed a 0-0.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bullet dodged, especially as Barnsley could have nicked it. Bet it would have been a tad fresh at the Mad Stad today


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Come on you Terriers &#128054;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Come on you Terriers &#128054;&#128062;&#128054;
		
Click to expand...

Richart's a bit quiet &#129300;&#128540;


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Richart's a bit quiet &#129300;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

We were robbed !!! Penalty not given, their goal was very dodgy, with scorer going off pitch to stay onside, and then coming back on to score. Disgraceful behaviour.

We actually played ok according to reports, as I was expecting a hammering. Handy that Wendies lost and derby only drew. Now need to get something at Brighton, who are probably getting a slightly squeeky bum. Huddersfield best team in the league at present time.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

richart said:



			We were robbed !!! Penalty not given, their goal was very dodgy, with scorer going off pitch to stay onside, and then coming back on to score. Disgraceful behaviour.

We actually played ok according to reports, as I was expecting a hammering. Handy that Wendies lost and derby only drew. Now need to get something at Brighton, who are probably getting a slightly squeeky bum. Huddersfield best team in the league at present time.
		
Click to expand...

It was never going to be a hammering, it was only 1 of 2 scores I got right in my Super6, but a  nice 3 points. 

need you to take points off Brighton, dirty Leeds & Wendies will share or take points off each other so hopefully another 3 points against Barnsley will close it all up a bit more for a late push towards the top.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			It was never going to be a hammering, it was only 1 of 2 scores I got right in my Super6, but a  nice 3 points. 

need you to take points off Brighton, dirty Leeds & Wendies will share or take points off each other so hopefully another 3 points against Barnsley will close it all up a bit more for a late push towards the top.
		
Click to expand...

 We lost 5-0 at Fulham 4-1 at Brentford 4-1 at Newcastle. We 'do' hammerings. Shame to lose to such a late goal, but play offs have been the aim. Huddersfield's problem is a lack of goals, and not having a 20 goal a season striker. Their midfield is very strong, and they play a good pressing game. They do rely on loan players though, Mooy and Brown especially. can't see they would be able to buy them if they went up. Mooy is probably best  midfield player in the division. Newcastle have the best players and fire power, Brighton the best team, but Huddersfield seem to be able to get results against the best teams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2017)

Not looking forward to Bristol City away tonight. Lost twice already including a 4-0 hammering in the league.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not looking forward to Bristol City away tonight. Lost twice already including a 4-0 hammering in the league.
		
Click to expand...

Your 1-nil up, so brace yourself for a 4-1 loss &#128514;&#128514;

#NoisyNeighbours


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Your 1-nil up, so brace yourself for a 4-1 loss &#128514;&#128514;

#NoisyNeighbours
		
Click to expand...

2-0 now and can't see us losing 4-2


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			2-0 now and can't see us losing 4-2
		
Click to expand...

Good time for us to win 3 on the bounce. The playoff door is slightly ajar now but we're gonna have to toughen up to get through it. Beating Cardiff on Saturday would be huge with Leeds and Sheff Wed playing each other.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2017)

Disappointing today after taking the lead and with Leeds doing Fulham a favour beating Wednesday. Still I'd have taken a draw before kick off and win the game in hand and it means we're only two points behind so it puts pressure on Wednesday to keep winning assuming we do the same. Sadly with Fulham, as Hawkeye will verify, they normally find a way to disappoint and I expect them to repeat the trick again.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Sitting nicely in 3rd but the mighty Terriers should have come away will all 3 points to put pressure on the Magpies after dominating the game so much, however, so many other results helped and has created a small gap now with Reading getting thumped and Dirty Leeds climbing up to 4th. &#128054;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2017)

I thought Brighton looked superb yesterday. 
They certainly look able to survive in the Prem if they secure promotion .................... which I really hope they do.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 26, 2017)

Slime said:



			I thought Brighton looked superb yesterday. 
They certainly look able to survive in the Prem when  they secure promotion .................... which I really hope they do.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^this with bells on :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 28, 2017)

tonights the night then.
  the mighty Seagulls take on the barcodes in what has been billed as the title decider ,yeh ok ,there is still a dozen games after this one .
  must say though if the Albion can inflict some damage tonight then maybe the terriers can do the same to them on saturday.
 whatever the outcome from tonights match i will be watching .


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2017)

Hoping Brighton do a job tonight. Dale Stephens will be the difference!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2017)

Do you care if you win the league? Surely going up is all that matters.

Newcastle are having a little wobble but playing away may suit them. They wont have their own fans groaning at them and stressing them out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2017)

Brighton doing ok but reckon Newcastle about the throw the kitchen sink in the last fifteen minutes


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2017)

Crazy goal but sometimes that's what it takes


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 28, 2017)

its been a tough game and both keepers have earned their pay ,absolutely flukey goal but thats football ,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2017)

Huge win for Newcastle last night. Had they lost they could have wobbled a little and been nervous for the Huddersfield match. Now they have some wiggle room to play with and will go into the weekend feeling good. 

I expected more from Brighton, not seen them before. Any Brighton fans on here? How did you feel about the display last night. I thought the gap between the two teams would be tight but on overall play I thought Newcastle looked a level above. I accept the chances count may be in Brighton's favour but on overall play and considering they were at home I was disappointed.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 1, 2017)

it was a sub standard performance from Brighton ,and the fluke goal put the toon right back in the game ,and they ended up the better team on the night.hopefully saturday will see the terriers get a draw with the toon and Brighton beat forest ,that will be useful for Brighton.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2017)

Norrin - I am pleased to hear that was not normal for them. I'd like to Brighton go up. They seem to have a good set up, play the right way and have been on the edge for a couple of seasons now. If they don't go this year then it will get harder I suspect.

I would think Newcastle winning is the best result for you. Only Huddersfield can stop you getting promoted. Give up the title, just get promoted. No one cares who wins the division, only that you go up.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

Come on you Terriers 













:thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

Come on &#128054;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2017)

Brighton need to bounce back at the weekend and Forest away won't be easy. If Huddersfield beat Newcastle, it'll really make that battle for second place interesting in the run in


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 1, 2017)

COYY! It might be the tinpot trophy but Wemberley is still Wemberley :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Coventry sack Russell Slade and the news is Mark Robbins will be appointed in the morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2017)

Not much chance of getting a beer in Reading tomorrow with The Toon in town. Think we'll see if Fulham really have play off credentials after Leeds visit and we go to Newcastle. Think I know the answer sadly


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not much chance of getting a beer in Reading tomorrow with The Toon in town. Think we'll see if Fulham really have play off credentials after Leeds visit and we go to Newcastle. Think I know the answer sadly
		
Click to expand...

I think you are our main danger of missing out on the play offs, so hope you lose both games.:ears:

Oh and I will be having a beer in Reading tomorrow. Hopefully not drowning my sorrows. Come on URRZZZZ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I think you are our main danger of missing out on the play offs, so hope you lose both games.:ears:

Oh and I will be having a beer in Reading tomorrow. Hopefully not drowning my sorrows. Come on URRZZZZ.
		
Click to expand...

Where you planning to have a beer. Might even pop in and buy you one. I hope you can soften them up for when we go up there at the weekend


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where you planning to have a beer. Might even pop in and buy you one. I hope you can soften them up for when we go up there at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

We have our beers in a nice members bar inside the ground. A perk of being a season ticket holder. Don't think they will exert themselves too much against us.


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Brighton have the easiest fixture tonight and could close the gap on the top spot dependant on how Newcastle fare against Reading 

 The mighty Terriers &#128062;&#128062;&#128054; are looking to bag some Villians so a couple of draws for Dirty Leeds and the hoops would suit us fine, in fact, I could cope with Foolham nicking the result. 

Our game in hand is all well and good but points on paper are much better, I would like to see some daylight between us & the hoops and the Lilly whites.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

70% possession and down to an own goal. Typical Fulham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Brighton have the easiest fixture tonight and could close the gap on the top spot dependant on how Newcastle fare against Reading 

 The mighty Terriers &#128062;&#128062;&#128054; are looking to bag some Villians so a couple of draws for Dirty Leeds and the hoops would suit us fine, in fact, I could cope with Foolham nicking the result. 

Our game in hand is all well and good but points on paper are much better, I would like to see some daylight between us & the hoops and the Lilly whites.
		
Click to expand...

Going well now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

GET IN. What a strike!! Great battling draw


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going well now.
		
Click to expand...

I called it perfectly &#128077; 3 point gap and a game in hand &#128054;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2017)

Good night for the Terriers with so many draws elsewhere


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			GET IN. What a strike!! Great battling draw
		
Click to expand...

Battling draw? We battered them from start to finish, scored a bizarre own goal and had a Kebano's "goal" which was miles over the line not given. Leeds deserved nothing from that game.


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2017)

Good point against the Toon. Cracking atmosphere, and we actually played well. Results below us all good, so no ground lost.


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2017)

What's the breakdown, automatic promotion & play off positions.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			What's the breakdown, automatic promotion & play off positions.
		
Click to expand...

.
top two automatic up
top six position and you are in the playoffs ,third plays fifth i think ,final at wemberlee


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
top two automatic up
top six position and you are in the playoffs ,third plays fifth i think ,final at wemberlee
		
Click to expand...

3rd against 6th, 4th against 5th. Team finishing higher plays second leg at home.


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2017)

richart said:



			3rd against 6th, 4th against 5th. Team finishing higher plays second leg at home.
		
Click to expand...

So as it stands now, Huddersfield would be away first to Wednesday then at home in the second leg, the winner of that semi then goes to the final at Wembley against the winners of dirty Leeds & Reading.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			So as it stands now, Huddersfield would be away first to Wednesday then at home in the second leg, the winner of that semi then goes to the final at Wembley against the winners of dirty Leeds & Reading.
		
Click to expand...

We have beaten Huddersfield and Wednesday at home (not played Leeds at home yet) Away we have lost at Huddersfield and Leeds (not played Wednesday away yet) All very tight, and hard to call. If Fulham sneak in to the play offs they could be the team to beat. Not the most consistant but on their day as good as anyone. Stll having nightmares about the 5-0 drubbing at the Cottage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2017)

richart said:



			We have beaten Huddersfield and Wednesday at home (not played Leeds at home yet) Away we have lost at Huddersfield and Leeds (not played Wednesday away yet) All very tight, and hard to call. If Fulham sneak in to the play offs they could be the team to beat. Not the most consistant but on their day as good as anyone. Stll having nightmares about the 5-0 drubbing at the Cottage.

Click to expand...

Sadly I think we'll lose at Newcastle on Saturday but then Blackburn and Wolves at home which should be winnable. It's banana skins like Rotherham away that will ultimately wreck our play off hopes and to be honest I hope we don't get into the top six as I don't think we'll PL material at the moment


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 8, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly I think we'll lose at Newcastle on Saturday but then Blackburn and Wolves at home which should be winnable. It's banana skins like Rotherham away that will ultimately wreck our play off hopes and to be honest I hope we don't get into the top six as I don't think we'll PL material at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling we will get something at Newcastle. As for being PL material, no-one in the championship is without huge investment.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly I think we'll lose at Newcastle on Saturday but then Blackburn and Wolves at home which should be winnable. It's banana skins like Rotherham away that will ultimately wreck our play off hopes and to be honest I hope we don't get into the top six as I don't think we'll PL material at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Surely the semis or a Wembley visit for the fans not to mention some decent revenue from it all by getting into the top 6 would be welcome. 

I think that's a poor comment personally, ok PL may be beyond you without huge investment to compete but at least go for the ride in the the top 6 playoffs and get those benefits.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Surely the semis or a Wembley visit for the fans not to mention some decent revenue from it all by getting into the top 6 would be welcome. 

I think that's a poor comment personally, ok PL may be beyond you without huge investment to compete but at least go for the ride in the the top 6 playoffs and get those benefits.
		
Click to expand...

QUite right Robin. We have lost three play off finals, but I wouldn't have missed any of them. When you support a team that has limited success, you appreciate the big days even more.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Surely the semis or a Wembley visit for the fans not to mention some decent revenue from it all by getting into the top 6 would be welcome. 

I think that's a poor comment personally, ok PL may be beyond you without huge investment to compete but at least go for the ride in the the top 6 playoffs and get those benefits.
		
Click to expand...

The excitement for Boro fans last season was immense, and I wouldn't have it any other way. But this season I started off with a hope of staying in the Prem at best, and apart from beating Sunderland in August its been dire. I've always, even through the dark days, looked for the Boro reports and watched them on MOTD but in recent weeks I've not watched them. 

There's going down fighting and there's just plain, clueless rubbish. I won't watch rubbish.


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			The excitement for Boro fans last season was immense, and I wouldn't have it any other way. But this season I started off with a hope of staying in the Prem at best, and apart from beating Sunderland in August its been dire. I've always, even through the dark days, looked for the Boro reports and watched them on MOTD but in recent weeks I've not watched them. 

There's going down fighting and there's just plain, clueless rubbish. I won't watch rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

.

I honestly thought after you played against us first game of the season and the first 1/2 months of the season that you'd stay up comfortably.

You've got to wonder why Negredo isn't playing etc.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 9, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I have a feeling we will get something at Newcastle. As for being PL material, no-one in the championship is without huge investment.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be right. Home form has been woeful, it's been our away form that has kept us where we are. Unless the manager can get the team playing better at home then a 1 or all three are up for grabs.

Keep the score to 0 - 0 for the first 20mins and your in with a shout as the crowd will start to get anxious, but if Newcastle score in he first 20mins, you'll be in for a long game.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			The excitement for Boro fans last season was immense, and I wouldn't have it any other way. But this season I started off with a hope of staying in the Prem at best, and apart from beating Sunderland in August its been dire. I've always, even through the dark days, looked for the Boro reports and watched them on MOTD but in recent weeks I've not watched them. 

There's going down fighting and there's just plain, clueless rubbish. I won't watch rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Lad at the Redcar factory I was at on Tuesday didn't have a good word to say about Boro either. Manager out,  need  a striker etc etc.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			The excitement for Boro fans last season was immense, and I wouldn't have it any other way. But this season I started off with a hope of staying in the Prem at best, and apart from beating Sunderland in August its been dire. I've always, even through the dark days, looked for the Boro reports and watched them on MOTD but in recent weeks I've not watched them. 

There's going down fighting and there's just plain, clueless rubbish. I won't watch rubbish.
		
Click to expand...




stokie_93 said:



			.

I honestly thought after you played against us first game of the season and the first 1/2 months of the season that you'd stay up comfortably.

You've got to wonder why Negredo isn't playing etc.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Lad at the Redcar factory I was at on Tuesday didn't have a good word to say about Boro either. Manager out,  need  a striker etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

 You guys are on the wrong thread.:ears:


I suppose Brian is sneaking back on in anticipation of next season. Of course we will not give him a hard time for some of his comments over the past season.:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2017)

richart said:



			You guys are on the wrong thread.:ears:


I suppose Brian is sneaking back on in anticipation of next season. Of course we will not give him a hard time for some of his comments over the past season.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Especially as it's a guaranteed 3 points against them &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Especially as it's a guaranteed 3 points against them &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 Certainly will not have to worry about them scoring.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2017)

As I wrote, stop Newcastle from playing inside 20mis, get a goal, and the game is there for the taking, at time of writing this, Fulham were 0 - 3 up, I expect Newcastle may score, but I'll go for a 1 - 4 or 5 final score.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 11, 2017)

c`mon Fulham  1-3 now


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 11, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			c`mon Fulham  1-3 now
		
Click to expand...

Great result for us, even had time to miss another penalty. I'll be honest, I had a feeling we could do something like that.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

richart said:



			You guys are on the wrong thread.:ears:


I suppose Brian is sneaking back on in anticipation of next season. Of course we will not give him a hard time for some of his comments over the past season.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Oi! 

I am listening to you lot, and ready to pass on my wisdom. Boro and Reading in the play-off's next season....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			As I wrote, stop Newcastle from playing inside 20mis, get a goal, and the game is there for the taking, at time of writing this, Fulham were 0 - 3 up, I expect Newcastle may score, but I'll go for a 1 - 4 or 5 final score.
		
Click to expand...

There was far too much made before this game about how we had to stop Newcastle, and there has been far too much talk since the game about how Newcastle had an off day.

The fact of the matter is we didn't and were never going to try to stop Newcastle playing, we were going to go and play our game and let them try to stop us, which they couldn't and didn't.

That was nothing to do with Newcastle having an off day, that was Fulham being the better team. Newcastle get where they are mainly through the individuals they have doing things on their own, but they can only do that if they have the ball and they couldn't get it off of us.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			.

I honestly thought after you played against us first game of the season and the first 1/2 months of the season that you'd stay up comfortably.

You've got to wonder why Negredo isn't playing etc.
		
Click to expand...

Negredo isn't playing because he's rubbish, or just not getting any decent service. He couldn't get into the Valencia side, and they are just a mid table side in a league like the SPL where once you're outside the top few its dire. By the time a Boro attack develops the defenders have had time to put the kettle on, pour the tea, butter the scone and then wash up.



Beezerk said:



			Lad at the Redcar factory I was at on Tuesday didn't have a good word to say about Boro either. Manager out,  need  a striker etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Manager shouldn't have been allowed back after his temper tantrum last season. Boro got up in spite of him, not because of him. As for selling the likes of Rhodes and Nugent and then keeping Stuani and Negredo.... just beggars belief. Selling Adam Reach and bringing Traore, really? And then letting Nsue go. 

Totally clueless...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2017)

looking at Brightons remaining fixtures they play one team that is currently in the top half of the league ,Leeds next match ,all the remaining games are against the bottom half sides .
im not sure that is good for us or not as the lower teams will be playing to stay up and you always get a couple of teams going on a little run at the end to assure safety for them selves.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			looking at Brightons remaining fixtures they play one team that is currently in the top half of the league ,Leeds next match ,all the remaining games are against the bottom half sides .
im not sure that is good for us or not as the lower teams will be playing to stay up and you always get a couple of teams going on a little run at the end to assure safety for them selves.
		
Click to expand...

It's getting to that time of year where league position goes somewhat out of the window. I think the top two now will stay there, but Huddersfield will run it close.


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's getting to that time of year where league position goes somewhat out of the window. I think the top two now will stay there, but Huddersfield will run it close.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but our last four games are against teams in the bottom six, so hopefully relegation will have been sorted out by then, and teams will have nothing to play for. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2017)

Fantastic result for Fulham yesterday and yes Hawkeye you can say "I told you so". We are definitely the form team at the moment and win the game in hand on Tuesday and we're in the play off spots

I see Derby have sacked McClaren again http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39251254 Not sure why they say a decline in results and team unity unless he's lost the dressing room big time some how. They are only 10 points off the play off spots with plenty of games left so hardly a write off season


----------



## sam85 (Mar 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fantastic result for Fulham yesterday and yes Hawkeye you can say "I told you so". We are definitely the form team at the moment and win the game in hand on Tuesday and we're in the play off spots

I see Derby have sacked McClaren again http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39251254 Not sure why they say a decline in results and team unity unless he's lost the dressing room big time some how. They are only 10 points off the play off spots with plenty of games left so hardly a write off season
		
Click to expand...

2 wins in there last 10 games is hardly the kind of form that's going to see them make up that 10 point gap. Mcclaren may well be a very good coach but he's a terrible manager and how he keeps managing to get a manager's job baffles me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fantastic result for Fulham yesterday and yes Hawkeye you can say "I told you so". We are definitely the form team at the moment and win the game in hand on Tuesday and we're in the play off spots
		
Click to expand...

.
Do you think that Fulham could stay up if they got there Martin?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
Do you think that Fulham could stay up if they got there Martin?
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance without major changes at the back and a better defensive midfield. We rely on dominating possession but we aren't good enough without the ball. We allow the opposition to create too many chances with very little possession and in the Premier League we'd never get away with it. We also don't currently play with a recognised striker very often so we'd need an upgrade there as well.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not a chance without major changes at the back and a better defensive midfield. We rely on dominating possession but we aren't good enough without the ball. We allow the opposition to create too many chances with very little possession and in the Premier League we'd never get away with it. We also don't currently play with a recognised striker very often so we'd need an upgrade there as well.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be a tough ask for any team other than Newcastle coming out of the Championship, without a major investment and overhaul that that is.

Obviously it would be great for Huddersfield to go up, and although they would be odds on to come straight back down, the experience and thrill ride and extra finances could only be a good thing for the club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2017)

Well let's embrace it then. We're 1-0 up and in the play off spots. Let's see how long this lasts and where it takes us then


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 14, 2017)

im rooting for you Martin .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			im rooting for you Martin .
		
Click to expand...

A draw not good enough tonight for top six. Prefer the win and start hunting Reading and Leeds down. Stupid penalty to give away and put ourselves under pressure


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A draw not good enough tonight for top six. Prefer the win and start hunting Reading and Leeds down. Stupid penalty to give away and put ourselves under pressure
		
Click to expand...

 Not so easy to break into the top six. To be fair Blackburn have picked up recently, unbeaten in six i think. 

Fulham will have another chance next game as we are playing Wednesday on Saturday, so to speak. We then have Leeds coming on, so game on.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Not so easy to break into the top six. To be fair Blackburn have picked up recently, unbeaten in six i think. 

Fulham will have another chance next game as we are playing Wednesday on Saturday, so to speak. We then have Leeds coming on, so game on.
		
Click to expand...

We concede too many goals, we can't expect to win 3-2 every week. Sadly, I think that is what will cost us. The funny thing is, I was more worried about this game than Newcastle. Still, considering how far behind we were a few weeks ago, we've done well to get back in touch and there are a lot of twists and turns to come yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We concede too many goals, we can't expect to win 3-2 every week. Sadly, I think that is what will cost us. The funny thing is, I was more worried about this game than Newcastle. Still, considering how far behind we were a few weeks ago, we've done well to get back in touch and there are a lot of twists and turns to come yet.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree but a terrible goal to concede so deep in injury time. Typical Fulham. Like Hawkeye said, plenty of twists to come and maybe better to leave it late to steal a place.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2017)

I think that the top six apart from the Toon and Brighton are looking over their shoulders ,even the Terriers as their run will come to an end before the season end ,it will be sides like Fulham and preston that will be pushing hard and Reading and the likes will be getting jittery.
 its all to play for and it will get very tight at the end for ALL the teams concerned .


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I think that the top six apart from the Toon and Brighton are looking over their shoulders ,even the Terriers as their run will come to an end before the season end ,it will be sides like Fulham and preston that will be pushing hard and Reading and the likes will be getting jittery.
 its all to play for and it will get very tight at the end for ALL the teams concerned .
		
Click to expand...

Dont think Hudderfield are looking over their shoulders. 10 points ahead of Fulham and a game in hand with ten to play. Think they are looking up . Win game in hand threee points behind Brighton and Newcastle. Think those two should be concerned about dropping out of the top two.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 16, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I think that the top six apart from the Toon and Brighton are looking over their shoulders ,even the Terriers as their run will come to an end before the season end ,it will be sides like Fulham and preston that will be pushing hard and Reading and the likes will be getting jittery.
 its all to play for and it will get very tight at the end for ALL the teams concerned .
		
Click to expand...

Toon and Brighton should be looking over their shoulders at Huddersfield. The rest should be worried about Fulham. Fulham should be worried about their flaky defence.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2017)

richart said:



			Dont think Hudderfield are looking over their shoulders. 10 points ahead of Fulham and a game in hand with ten to play. Think they are looking up . Win game in hand threee points behind Brighton and Newcastle. Think those two should be concerned about dropping out of the top two.
		
Click to expand...

.
with 27 points still to play for all the top six should be wary .its going to be tight again this year for automatic and playoff places ,i just hope that Brighton can get automatic as they have failed in the playoffs far too often.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2017)

Reading doing Fulham a favour so far.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reading doing Fulham a favour so far.
		
Click to expand...

.
and Bristol City stuffing Huddersfield 2 zip at half time .which is very nice for me .


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2017)

Cracking result tonight. We have had a tough run of games, but apart from Leeds at home, we have no more teams in the top 8 to play. 

Have a feeling we may have opened the door for Fulham to get into the play offs.


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2017)

Ouch, that's a real thumping, lacklustre tired performance, could have been worse and thoughts of the 5-nil to Fulham came flooding back &#128542;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2017)

4 zip ,couldnt have asked for better,points on the board are what counts not games in hand .
 now all I need is for the mighty Seagulls to stuff the dirty Leeds later on today and things will be rosy.an even better day would be the Toon having a mare as well.
its nice to dream isnt it .lol.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2017)

Still not easy to break into the top 6.

Wolves were one of the best teams we have played at the Mad Stad recently. Fancied they might get a result at Fulham. A win for Brighton at Leeds would be good now.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 18, 2017)

richart said:



			Still not easy to break into the top 6.

Wolves were one of the best teams we have played at the Mad Stad recently. Fancied they might get a result at Fulham. A win for Brighton at Leeds would be good now.
		
Click to expand...

Our defence is a shambles, still not out of it but think we will just miss out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2017)

I think we'll miss out and I'll be happy to especially with the way we defend. If we can get some steel into the team and keep the attacking potential we'll be in a far stronger place next season


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 18, 2017)

well that didnt go to plan ,2-0 to dirty Leeds ,but at least the Toon only drew .


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2017)

DIrty Leeds seen off. Just seen the head stamp. Not very nice. Yann is the man.:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2017)

richart said:



			DIrty Leeds seen off. Just seen the head stamp. Not very nice. Yann is the man.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Caught it in the bar after our match v Maidenhead and very cheap and nasty and hope they take action over that. And the mighty Fulham enter the play off fray.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 1, 2017)

nothing is certain yet but it looks better for the top two after todays results.
 and Fulham have got to keep it going to stay in the top six as i cant see Wednesday playing rubbish like they have been for a while ,they will find some form before the end.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			nothing is certain yet but it looks better for the top two after todays results.
 and Fulham have got to keep it going to stay in the top six as i cant see Wednesday playing rubbish like they have been for a while ,they will find some form before the end.
		
Click to expand...

We have Wednesday away last game of the season and all things being equal I can see that may be a one off decider for 6th place


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			nothing is certain yet but it looks better for the top two after todays results.
 and Fulham have got to keep it going to stay in the top six as i cant see Wednesday playing rubbish like they have been for a while ,they will find some form before the end.
		
Click to expand...

We've got a tough run in from now on, including SW away on the last day. It's going to take an almighty effort for us to stay in the top 6 now, one which I don't think our defence is up to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			We've got a tough run in from now on, including SW away on the last day. It's going to take an almighty effort for us to stay in the top 6 now, one which I don't think our defence is up to.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the defence is shocking and it's surprising we've done as well as we have with it although they have definitely cost us points at times (not forgetting something like 8 missed penalties). I've already said I hope we don't go up as we're not good enough. 

Derby away - would be happy with a point but can't see it
Ipswich home - think we're get a scappy win
Norwich away - think we should be good enough to win this but can see us getting just a point
Villa home - think we're be good enough to win this...just. Edgy win by odd goal
Huddersfield away - nothing from this
Brentford home - murdered them away and they'll want revenge. We'll need a win and think it'll be a draw
Wednesday away - make or break. We will need a win, they'll be happy for a win/draw and it'll be tight. Think we're come up short


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2017)

This is crazy with just 7 games to go, good luck!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This is crazy with just 7 games to go, good luck!

View attachment 22381

Click to expand...

I hate to say it, but whoever put that together has wasted valuable time on earth which would have been better spent doing almost anything else.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I hate to say it, but whoever put that together has wasted valuable time on earth which would have been better spent doing almost anything else.
		
Click to expand...

It was on twitter, believe it's come from Coral's bookies,
Why is it a waste of time? Gives a lot of fans some hope surely?


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It was on twitter, believe it's come from Coral's bookies,
Why is it a waste of time? Gives a lot of fans some hope surely?
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: We are safe from relegation. I saw this earlier today, and must admit took no notice. I know all the points and league positions of the top eight, as well as their games to come. What you do when you are a fanatical supporter of nearly 50 years, and you are having a rare good season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2017)

richart said:



			:whoo: We are safe from relegation. I saw this earlier today, and must admit took no notice. I know all the points and league positions of the top eight, as well as their games to come. What you do when you are a fanatical supporter of nearly 50 years, and you are having a rare good season.

Click to expand...

You've had a few good ones in the last decade or so. Bit of a famine before that granted


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It was on twitter, believe it's come from Coral's bookies,
Why is it a waste of time? Gives a lot of fans some hope surely?
		
Click to expand...

I just don't see the point of it, most teams will finish within a couple of places either way of where they are now, of course it might be mathematically possible for teams to finish in those low and high spots but it isn't actually going to happen, for any team.

For any team to finish in the high or low position shown would require the most ludicrous combination of results. so ludicrous, that it wasn't worth the effort calculating.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I just don't see the point of it, most teams will finish within a couple of places either way of where they are now, of course it might be mathematically possible for teams to finish in those low and high spots but it isn't actually going to happen, for any team.

For any team to finish in the high or low position shown would require the most ludicrous combination of results. so ludicrous, that it wasn't worth the effort calculating.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe to you or me, but if the bookies have daft odds on some of theses teams going on a run or collapsing then some mug might waste money betting on it, so from a bookies point of view it could be a money spinner.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 4, 2017)

the mighty Brighton are steamrollering the brum 3 zip at the moment ,yayyyyyyy.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 4, 2017)

oh dear Fulham not what i was expecting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			oh dear Fulham not what i was expecting
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't expecting such a drubbing but I did expect to lose. Dropped down a place but concerned how bunched its getting behind us now and we've some tough games ahead


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 5, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			oh dear Fulham not what i was expecting
		
Click to expand...

It's frustrating as a Fulham fan right now and the comments from the Derby fans sum us up perfectly...

"Can't fathom how we won"
"Best team we have seen this season"
"Play great football"
"Cut through us like butter"
"We barely touched the ball"

Then...

"Their keeper is appealing"
"Their defending is terrible"
"If the could defend like theyattack they'd be 10 points clear"
"We scored from 2 goalkeeping howlers"

Same story all season, defensively we are a shambles


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's frustrating as a Fulham fan right now
		
Click to expand...

Now?????? It's been such for many a long year. Always finding fresh ways to frustrate you and break your heart but we're always back for more


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking forward to visiting back here next season...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Looking forward to visiting back here next season...

Click to expand...

.
i wont be here .
SEAGULLS


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Looking forward to visiting back here next season...

Click to expand...

 You could just be chatting to Homer then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2017)

richart said:



			You could just be chatting to Homer then.

Click to expand...

Just when he thought it couldn't get worse. Be careful though, not guarantee you're going anywhere yet, especially with your play off record at Wembley


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just when he thought it couldn't get worse. Be careful though, not guarantee you're going anywhere yet, especially with your play off record at Wembley
		
Click to expand...

It was tongue in cheek. You don't need to remind me about our play off record. 3 finals and lost them all.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2017)

richart said:



			It was tongue in cheek. You don't need to remind me about our play off record. 3 finals and lost them all.

Click to expand...

Are you even making an assumption you'll make the final?


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Are you even making an assumption you'll make the final?

Click to expand...

I am still expecting to win our last six games, and go up automatically.:thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 7, 2017)

richart said:



			I am still expecting to win our last six games, and go up automatically.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

.
 keep taking the pills,they will work ........................eventually.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 7, 2017)

another three points for the SUPER SEAGULLS :whoo:


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			another three points for the SUPER SEAGULLS :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Think you are up now. Will reserve a place for you on here for the 2018/19 season.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Think you are up now. Will reserve a place for you on here for the 2018/19 season.

Click to expand...

.
we are going to be the next Leicester city ,:whoo::whoo:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 8, 2017)

Reading 4 down at Norwich after 31 minutes... ouch 


EDIT: 5 down after 35mins


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2017)

Make that 6-1. Wow, I wish I was there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			another three points for the SUPER SEAGULLS :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sheffield done you a favour too although not us. Can't say too much about the Reading score (although I will on Monday) as we have them away next week


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2017)

its certainly looking good for Brighton now ,and with todays results things are going to be very tight in the next few weeks .the toons next game is Leeds which wont be easy for either side ,and Brighton are away to Wolves who are playing some good stuff lately. Reading host Fulham and that could go either way ,so all to look forward to. 
bring it on .


----------



## Midnight (Apr 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			its certainly looking good for Brighton now ,and with todays results things are going to be very tight in the next few weeks .the toons next game is Leeds which wont be easy for either side ,and Brighton are away to Wolves who are playing some good stuff lately. Reading host Fulham and that could go either way ,so all to look forward to. 
bring it on .
		
Click to expand...

You think it's tight, try being a Forest fan mate &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2017)

Midnight said:



			You think it's tight, try being a Forest fan mate &#62977;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

.
i would get vertigo looking down that far Guy.:rofl:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
i would get vertigo looking down that far Guy.:rofl:

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			its certainly looking good for Brighton now ,and with todays results things are going to be very tight in the next few weeks .the toons next game is Leeds which wont be easy for either side ,and Brighton are away to Wolves who are playing some good stuff lately. Reading host Fulham and that could go either way ,so all to look forward to. 
bring it on .
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately we host Rotherham, but before that away at Villa Park. Got tickets but not sure after today I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2017)

Brighton need six points from the last five games and they will be up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Brighton need six points from the last five games and they will be up.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll be fine. Think you will go up as champions too


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 9, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you'll be fine. Think you will go up as champions too
		
Click to expand...

.
The Champagne is on ice Martin.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2017)

*Posted up on the 6th April*



richart said:



			I am still expecting to win our last six games, and go up automatically.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Norwich had a bit of a day out yesterday...


----------



## richart (Apr 9, 2017)

Hobbit said:



*Posted up on the 6th April*



Norwich had a bit of a day out yesterday...
		
Click to expand...

 You are not actually allowed back on here, until you are officially relegated.:ears:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			its certainly looking good for Brighton now ,and with todays results things are going to be very tight in the next few weeks .the toons next game is Leeds which wont be easy for either side ,and Brighton are away to Wolves who are playing some good stuff lately. Reading host Fulham and that could go either way ,so all to look forward to. 
bring it on .
		
Click to expand...

Reading and Fulham have already played each other twice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Reading and Fulham have already played each other twice
		
Click to expand...

And we won 5-1 on aggregate


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2017)

And the winner of this years division one family club of the year is, drum roll.


MILLWALL, eh, flippin millwall. You would just love to take your kids to that multicultural football club wouldn't you.


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			And the winner of this years division one family club of the year is, drum roll.


MILLWALL, eh, flippin millwall. You would just love to take your kids to that multicultural football club wouldn't you.
		
Click to expand...

"Let 'em come, let 'em come..." etc.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 10, 2017)

The EFL Players player of the year is
....................................................
ANTHONY KNOCKEART of BHA:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			And the winner of this years division one family club of the year is, drum roll.


MILLWALL, eh, flippin millwall. You would just love to take your kids to that multicultural football club wouldn't you.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair they are tremendously active in the community, especially in trying to be use football as a multi cultural tool so fair play to them. As you say though, all that goes to pot come 3.00pm every Saturday when the natives turn restless


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

great win for Fulham.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			great win for Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

Even better result for the Terriers, very late snatch but much needed as they've been very hot & cold of late and needed that bit of distance from the chasing pack.

Could Newcastle steal the title on goal difference?

I'll settle for 3rd :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2017)

Coventry relegated, the city really sold its soul when it left Highfield Road and went to the new Ricoh under a rubbish deal with the council renting a stadium it could never fill and had no income from nothing other than gate revenue!

The protests will really be staged now against Sizu who don't spend or invest a penny on the club/team and now the Adademy site has also be transferred to the Wasps, 

Coventry have no assets at all, little or no income and are sailing blind into the darkness. 

A city without a football team playing at the Coventry Rugby Union ground is looking like the future. 

Shame on all those directors (Robinson MP, Elliott etc) who raped the club of everything. 

It really does need an enquiry into what happened as it was business suicide but some obviously came out of it very well!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

we are all but there now ,2-0 over the wolves and Wigan at home next game .
 COME ON !!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			Coventry relegated, the city really sold its soul when it left Highfield Road and went to the new Ricoh under a rubbish deal with the council renting a stadium it could never fill and had no income from nothing other than gate revenue!

The protests will really be staged now against Sizu who don't spend or invest a penny on the club/team and now the Adademy site has also be transferred to the Wasps, 

Coventry have no assets at all, little or no income and are sailing blind into the darkness. 

A city without a football team playing at the Coventry Rugby Union ground is looking like the future. 

Shame on all those directors (Robinson MP, Elliott etc) who raped the club of everything. 

It really does need an enquiry into what happened as it was business suicide but some obviously came out of it very well!
		
Click to expand...

How on earth can Coventry City be allowed to fall so far, I knew Peter Sillett the brother of the   former assistant manager and F A cup finalists John. It's a Travesty!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			great win for Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed, but then I can't think of a team better equipped to play away from home with 10 men. We're still clinging on to Wednesday's coat tails, the last game of the season could be huge. That said, we have Leeds and Reading in our sights now as well.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			The EFL Players player of the year is
....................................................
ANTHONY KNOCKEART of BHA:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What!!! not Tom Cairney, it's an outrage I tell ya, a bloomin' outrage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It was indeed, but then I can't think of a team better equipped to play away from home with 10 men. We're still clinging on to Wednesday's coat tails, the last game of the season could be huge. That said, we have Leeds and Reading in our sights now as well.
		
Click to expand...

If it's down to the last day I'm going! However given our run in before that against sides all in the top half I think we may come up short. I hope not and if we can play like that with 10 men for 45 minutes to a side that demolished Reading last week then we have the potential to beat anyone


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2017)

Phew, I'll take that tight win against Cardiff. Getting a bit too cacky pants around the playoffs for my liking.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

and Leeds score a 95th minute leveller.the Toon had totally dominated the game and then it all went wrong .great result for Brighton though


----------



## Jensen (Apr 14, 2017)

Terrible defending yet again by the Toon. Defending was diabolical against Sheffield Wednesday. They should still get promoted, but I think they'll stumble for second place.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Terrible defending yet again by the Toon. Defending was diabolical against Sheffield Wednesday. They should still get promoted, but I think they'll stumble for second place.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget their home gubbing by Fulham recently too. I think Newcastle will go up but as you say, not as Champs. I guess ultimately they just want PL footie. Huddersfield a game in hand and would only be five points behind so it may put the jitters up them a bit and make the run in for Newcastle a bit more nervy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2017)

Good win for Reading today and think they can start getting ready for the play offs without any worry (unless they get us).


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2017)

One of our best performances of the season, following on from our worse one. Great bounce back, and we could, should have had six. 

Loved Villa Park. Proper stadium, great view, and fantastic away support. Bring on Roverum.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2017)

Morning all.

An interloper from the 'other' thread here (wouldn't dare post there, obvs, but my team clings on to prem status).

I'm thinking of taking my son to a game on Monday and have the option of Fulham or QPR. Casting aside all bias, which is likely to be the most enjoyable experience? I've never been to either ground, so don't know what to expect. As to the teams/likely quality of football, l know nothing...

Thanks


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2017)

I vote Fulham. In a good run at the moment, looking to get into the playoffs so atmosphere should be good. Fulham are playing decent stuff whereas QPR are managed by Mr Holloway...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 16, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Morning all.

An interloper from the 'other' thread here (wouldn't dare post there, obvs, but my team clings on to prem status).

I'm thinking of taking my son to a game on Monday and have the option of Fulham or QPR. Casting aside all bias, which is likely to be the most enjoyable experience? I've never been to either ground, so don't know what to expect. As to the teams/likely quality of football, l know nothing...

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm biased but Loftus Road is a horrible stadium to watch football in and QPR are pretty rubbish. Fulham all day long.


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Morning all.

An interloper from the 'other' thread here (wouldn't dare post there, obvs, but my team clings on to prem status).

I'm thinking of taking my son to a game on Monday and have the option of Fulham or QPR. Casting aside all bias, which is likely to be the most enjoyable experience? I've never been to either ground, so don't know what to expect. As to the teams/likely quality of football, l know nothing...

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

 No brainer. Go to Fulham. Lovely old fashioned ground in a great setting. Fulham are definitely one of the best footballing teams in the division. Don't expect much from Villa though, as they were poor against us yesterday.

QPR is a horrible ground, where you are lucky to get any sort of view. The way QPR play under Holloway it is probably a good thing though.

You could of course take a quick trip down the M4 and watch a top four team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2017)

Another vote (biased) for Fulham


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2017)

yep Fulham,as you wont get a ticket for Brighton v Wigan ,as they are all sold out.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2017)

Foolham over the hoops or better known as QP ha ha &#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2017)

And don't forget we're on telly tomorrow so go to the Cottage and get your face on the box! It's a 2.45 kick off. No idea why when everyone else is off at 3.00


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And don't forget we're on telly tomorrow so go to the Cottage and get your face on the box! It's a 2.45 kick off. No idea why when everyone else is off at 3.00
		
Click to expand...

It's against the rules apparently to show a 3pm game live whilst other games are on.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 17, 2017)

Just booked up two tickets in the Hammersmith End. Â£45 for the pair. Seems like a good deal, I'm genuinely looking forward to it.

Hope I'm not too appalled by the spectacle.... (only kidding, WHU is my normal fare, so I'm not in any position to judge)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 17, 2017)

Pointless trivia here. Apparently there hasn't been a goalless draw at Craven Cottage since the opening game of the 2010/2011 season, a run that goes back 124 games (including today). That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 17, 2017)

three points from three games and Brighton are champions.
Leeds are now looking very vulnerable after today ,
Fulham are on the march and Sheff Wed are back on track ,
its going to be very tight for the last two spots for the play offs now.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

Any worse decision than the one by Birmingham to sack Rowett and bring in Zola. Just been a tweet "When Rowett was sacked they were 3 points off 3rd place, they are now 30 points off" and in big danger of being dragged into the relegation battle


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 17, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			three points from three games and Brighton are champions.
Leeds are now looking very vulnerable after today ,
Fulham are on the march and Sheff Wed are back on track ,
its going to be very tight for the last two spots for the play offs now.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day for Brighton :thup:

With Huddersfield currently winning and having a game in hand after today, Newcastle should be a bit nervous. The last two playoffs spots are going to the wire but we have it tough with Huddersfield and Sheffield Wednesday still to play away.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			Any worse decision than the one by Birmingham to sack Rowett and bring in Zola. Just been a tweet "When Rowett was sacked they were 3 points off 3rd place, they are now 30 points off" and in big danger of being dragged into the relegation battle
		
Click to expand...

I speak to a lot of blues fans and although it was a shock sacking, most fans didn't like the football being played.  I can't comment as I hadn't seen them play but it's obvious that zola was the wrong appointment.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			I speak to a lot of blues fans and although it was a shock sacking, most fans didn't like the football being played.  I can't comment as I hadn't seen them play but it's obvious that zola was the wrong appointment.
		
Click to expand...

and Zolas resigned


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2017)

Well done Brighton &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			and Zolas resigned
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised with two wins in 24 games http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39624187

Well done to Brighton. Newcastle looking very jittery and glad Fulham managed a win although the early Villa red card clearly helped. Tough run in with Huddersfield (away) Brentford (home) and then the make or break game at Wednesday (away). If and with that run in it's a big *IF* I plan to go up for the game. Not sure it'll come down to it though.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not surprised with two wins in 24 games http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/39624187

Well done to Brighton. Newcastle looking very jittery and glad Fulham managed a win although the early Villa red card clearly helped. Tough run in with Huddersfield (away) Brentford (home) and then the make or break game at Wednesday (away). If and with that run in it's a big *IF* I plan to go up for the game. Not sure it'll come down to it though.
		
Click to expand...

That game was over before the Villa Red card, we were so far in control. The red card almost made it more difficult.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 17, 2017)

Back from the nether reaches...

Had a great day out. Ground is great, good crowd, good atmosphere (helped by about 9000 villa fans, poor sods). Proper end-to-end singing. Reminded me of how football was before it was appropriated.

Fulham are a decent team, look after the ball, move it around quickly and offer a real threat down both flanks. If they had a decent center forward they'd have scored even more today.

Villa were pretty poor, notwithstanding the red. From the keeper (v. dodgy) right the way through the team they lacked quality. Lovely goal by Grealish though. I thought he did alright, but reading the comments on villa forums, he is not without his critics...

Will definitely do it again, might go to Loftus Road just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Back from the nether reaches...

Had a great day out. Ground is great, good crowd, good atmosphere (helped by about 9000 villa fans, poor sods). Proper end-to-end singing. Reminded me of how football was before it was appropriated.

Fulham are a decent team, look after the ball, move it around quickly and offer a real threat down both flanks. If they had a decent center forward they'd have scored even more today.

Villa were pretty poor, notwithstanding the red. From the keeper (v. dodgy) right the way through the team they lacked quality. Lovely goal by Grealish though. I thought he did alright, but reading the comments on villa forums, he is not without his critics...

Will definitely do it again, might go to Loftus Road just to satisfy my curiosity.
		
Click to expand...

Was a great finish by Grealish and personally I thought that at 1-1 and with them down to ten it would be one of those Fulham days. I agree about a centre forward for us and don't think Chris Martin who we have on loan from Derby (and suspended today) is the answer. Funny enough had Ross McCormack not burned all his bridges and thought he was some big time Charlie he might still have been with us and he was a goalscorer in the type of football we play. Go up or stay in the Championship it's definitely an area we need to invest in but above that we MUST sort our defence out and learn how to keep clean sheets. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2017)

What is the match the Terriers have in hand?  Foolham next week, can't rely on the game in hand, need to put the hoops back where they belong, below the  &#128054;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2017)

Well done to Brighton. Best team over the season and deserve to win the Championship.

Now if Newcastle just get two points from their last three games and we win our last three .........


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			What is the match the Terriers have in hand?  Foolham next week, can't rely on the game in hand, need to put the hoops back where they belong, below the  &#128054;&#128062;&#128062;
		
Click to expand...

Game in hand is Wolves away next Tuesday. Wolves are no mugs either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2017)

Brighton's title celebrations on hold...for now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brighton's title celebrations on hold...for now.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it had been announced that Brighton were officially Champions, or was that just for guaranteed promotion? 

I suppose winning the title is the cherry on top but promotion had to be the main goal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I thought it had been announced that Brighton were officially Champions, or was that just for guaranteed promotion? 

I suppose winning the title is the cherry on top but promotion had to be the main goal.
		
Click to expand...

Think a win last night would have made them champions. 
Even the Brighton keeper must be laughing about the own goals .


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 22, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think a win last night would have made them champions. 
Even the Brighton keeper must be laughing about the own goals .
		
Click to expand...

.
Brighton were second best last night and the goals were just one of those things that happen ,granted not very often but twice was a bit of a kick in the danglys .
  it will be much better winning the title at home against Bristol City  next saturday ,the home fans can invade the pitch again .


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 22, 2017)

Another great win for Fulham, 4-1 at Huddersfield, and all of a sudden the playoff positions are separated just 3points. If there is a better team in the Championship than Fulham right now I'll be very surprised. At any time of year this...

Fulham 3-1 Ipswich
Norwich 1-3 Fulham
Fulham 3-1 Villa
Huddersfield 1-4 Fulham

...is an impressive run, but to do it now shows a lot of character.

Defeat to Brentford next week then...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 22, 2017)

the playoffs are really looking tight now ,I think Leeds have blown their chances now and Fulham are the team that nobody will want in the playoffs.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Fulham are the team that nobody will want in the playoffs.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right, I'd fancy playing them in the final but not over two legs.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Fulham are the team that nobody will want to get into the playoffs.
		
Click to expand...

Better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Damn right, I'd fancy playing them in the final but not over two legs.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. With 40 years of Fulham in me, there's still time to find a way to mess it all up, starting with Brentford. After the way we demolished them live on TV earlier in the season, they'll be right up for a local derby and revenge. To be honest as long as we still have it in our hands at Wednesday I'll take that and see who we get. Over two legs we should be capable, but as I say it is Fulham!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2017)

The atmosphere is flat at Newcastle tonight. Plenty of possession for the toon but I'm not seeing shots on target. 

If they go up they are going to have to do some business over the summer. There are a lot of championship players out there tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The atmosphere is flat at Newcastle tonight. Plenty of possession for the toon but I'm not seeing shots on target. 

If they go up they are going to have to do some business over the summer. There are a lot of championship players out there tonight.
		
Click to expand...

They're not looking good. Preston are mediocre and were holding their own until that second. More pace, more direct and more clinical. That's more like it. Mind you they didn't like the same thing done to them by Fulham who were too quick for them all game. If Preston can start passing it round with speed, especially down the wings and get the full backs running on that's where Newcastle are vulnerable


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2017)

Congratulations to the Geordies on getting back up, will be good to see you again.

Now I'm sure your fantastic chairman is bound to back you with a good transfer kitty......


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2017)

Well done Newcastle and Rafa, not many managers with a cv like his would've stayed in the championship.

Anyone but Sheff Wed for the 3rd promotion spot please.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The atmosphere is flat at Newcastle tonight. Plenty of possession for the toon but I'm not seeing shots on target. 

If they go up they are going to have to do some business over the summer. There are a lot of championship players out there tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, every time I go to watch Newcastle the atmosphere is dire, it's like a low volume muttering for 90 minutes. Has been like that for years,  even when they tonked us 8-0 or whatever it was that time you could hear a pin drop. 
Sunderland has a far better vibe on match days it pains me to say.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 24, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done Newcastle and Rafa, not many managers with a cv like his would've stayed in the championship.

Anyone but Sheff Wed for the 3rd promotion spot please.
		
Click to expand...

He may have stayed, but personally I think Rafa has been disappointing. Whenever I've seen them they look like a group of individuals not a team. They got through by throwing money at good players not by good management. They need big changes and better management if they aren't going to come straight back down. They should have walked this league with their resources, not be behind Brighton.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			He may have stayed, but personally I think Rafa has been disappointing. Whenever I've seen them they look like a group of individuals not a team. They got through by throwing money at good players not by good management. They need big changes and better management if they aren't going to come straight back down. They should have walked this league with their resources, not be behind Brighton.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. As you know the championship is a very tough league to succeed in and buying the best players doesn't guarantee success.  

There's been many well experienced managers who bave failed in that league so credit where it's due they got the job done.

No team has the right to "walk the league".


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree. As you know the championship is a very tough league to succeed in and buying the best players doesn't guarantee success.  

There's been many well experienced managers who bave failed in that league so credit where it's due they got the job done.

No team has the right to "walk the league".
		
Click to expand...

At least he'll have experience of it when they come back down next season


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyone but Sheff Wed for the 3rd promotion spot please.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Mate, every time I go to watch Newcastle the atmosphere is dire, it's like a low volume muttering for 90 minutes. Has been like that for years,  even when they tonked us 8-0 or whatever it was that time you could hear a pin drop. 
Sunderland has a far better vibe on match days it pains me to say.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of fans go out of routine. They have been brought up with it. You go to the pub pre-match, go to the game, pub after. It's like a job. The match is almost incidental. Turning up alone doesn't make the crowd a good one. I think they are highly destructive towards their own team and have been for years.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 25, 2017)

I dont think thats right LT, I agree that some go out of habit, but to say they are highly destructive isnt right, yes they want the team to play well, and they are on edge, but these guys on the pitch are getting thousands a week, they should be able to handle it, I would say they can create a small amount of anxiety, but destructive is crazy! 
I used to go, season ticket holder for years, but the atmosphere changed when the stadium changed, they took away the scoreboard, the corner, the leazers end, and it became very flat, I started to go to maybe 5/6 away games a year instead and they were class, the fans were top notch away from home!  I would say though that a lot of home crowds are very flat now in comparisson to years ago, lack of standing etc changed the ways that people watch the football in stadiums.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2017)

I rarely go now, not my team, but I used to go a lot years ago and still did the odd match. I've not seen a crowd anywhere destroy a player like at Newcastle. The groans, the shouts, abuse etc when the ball goes to them. I've seen them target and crush many a player. Even those who are still standing are left nervous wrecks by the crowds. How that is supposed to help your team I have no idea. Never seen another place like it.

All atmospheres declined when standing ended. Only a few grounds have kept it, mostly the older stadiums such as Palace for example, Newcastle are not alone there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2017)

Well done Huddersfield on getting a guaranteed play off spot. Old Rick G would be happy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

Penalty #9 out of 13 missed today but the Leeds result seems we've made it subject to a very strange set of results next week (and even Fulham can't do that). Very edgy watching Soccer Saturday especially when Leeds came back to 3-3 and Norwich down to 10 and we were only drawing. Didn't fancy having to go to Hillsborough and getting something. SO who we going to get? Looking like Reading at the moment!! That will be interesting as long as we don't go to penalties


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Penalty #9 out of 13 missed today but the Leeds result seems we've made it subject to a very strange set of results next week (and even Fulham can't do that). Very edgy watching Soccer Saturday especially when Leeds came back to 3-3 and Norwich down to 10 and we were only drawing. Didn't fancy having to go to Hillsborough and getting something. SO who we going to get? Looking like Reading at the moment!! That will be interesting as long as we don't go to penalties
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer Hudderfield or Wednesday, but Fulham would be a good convenient away day, especially as I think it will be a weekend game.

Jaap Stam has done a brilliant job this season, but if we don't go up I can see him leaving. 

Looking forward to my first trip to Burton next week. Nothing at stake for either team, so should be a carnival atmosphere. Oh and I hear the beer is quite good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2017)

well that didnt go to plan ,loads of possesion but no bite .bring on the Villa next week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

richart said:



			I would prefer Hudderfield or Wednesday, but Fulham would be a good convenient away day, especially as I think it will be a weekend game.

Jaap Stam has done a brilliant job this season, but if we don't go up I can see him leaving. 

Looking forward to my first trip to Burton next week. Nothing at stake for either team, so should be a carnival atmosphere. Oh and I hear the beer is quite good.

Click to expand...

Depends what you do to decide where you'll start your play offs. Win and it's us (I believe) and a draw or loss and it's up to Huddersfield or Wednesday to win. I can see the latter doing that so you'd get Huddersfield.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Penalty #9 out of 13 missed today but the Leeds result seems we've made it subject to a very strange set of results next week (and even Fulham can't do that). Very edgy watching Soccer Saturday especially when Leeds came back to 3-3 and Norwich down to 10 and we were only drawing. Didn't fancy having to go to Hillsborough and getting something. SO who we going to get? Looking like Reading at the moment!! That will be interesting as long as we don't go to penalties
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, we've missed more penalties than 63 of the 92 PL\EFL have been awarded


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Apparently, we've missed more penalties than 63 of the 92 PL\EFL have been awarded
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope if we get to Wembley we don't need penalties to go up


----------



## Jensen (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I rarely go now, not my team, but I used to go a lot years ago and still did the odd match. I've not seen a crowd anywhere destroy a player like at Newcastle. The groans, the shouts, abuse etc when the ball goes to them. I've seen them target and crush many a player. Even those who are still standing are left nervous wrecks by the crowds. How that is supposed to help your team I have no idea. Never seen another place like it.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Warren Barton, after his performance away to Arsenal, was really targeted along time after. However hats off to him, he didn't hide and won the crowd over with determined brave performance. It takes a hell of A LOT of mental strength to overcome things like that.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Apparently, we've missed more penalties than 63 of the 92 PL\EFL have been awarded
		
Click to expand...

 We have missed six this season. If we play Fulham in the final and it goes to penalties we could be there all day.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Depends what you do to decide where you'll start your play offs. Win and it's us (I believe) and a draw or loss and it's up to Huddersfield or Wednesday to win. I can see the latter doing that so you'd get Huddersfield.
		
Click to expand...

We can finish 3rd,4th or 5th. Would prefer to play Sheff Wed who we have beaten twice this season, or Huddersfield who we have beaten at home, and lost away. We have beaten Fulham at home, and also drew at home with them over 45 minutes. Can't remember the score at The Cottage. Wednesday have won their last six, so Huddersfield over two legs please.

Might be worth having a bet on Reading, Sheff Wed and Huddersfield to lose their last games. Imagine they will put out the reserves, and try and avoid Fulham.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2017)

richart said:



			We can finish 3rd,4th or 5th. Would prefer to play Sheff Wed who we have beaten twice this season, or Huddersfield who we have beaten at home, and lost away. We have beaten Fulham at home, and also drew at home with them over 45 minutes. Can't remember the score at The Cottage. Wednesday have won their last six, so Huddersfield over two legs please.

Might be worth having a bet on Reading, Sheff Wed and Huddersfield to lose their last games. Imagine they will put out the reserves, and try and avoid Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

You have to give massive credit to SW, 6 weeks ago it looked like it was us or them for the last playoff spot and despite us coming at them hard they just kept winning.

It's a lottery now and given how far behind we came from I'm just happy to be in it. Over two legs, I don't fear anyone, in a one off, I don't think there is much between us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You have to give massive credit to SW, 6 weeks ago it looked like it was us or them for the last playoff spot and despite us coming at them hard they just kept winning.

It's a lottery now and given how far behind we came from I'm just happy to be in it. Over two legs, I don't fear anyone, in a one off, I don't think there is much between us.
		
Click to expand...

We can beat any of those teams above us and we've done a job on Huddersfield home and away and unbeaten against Reading. Personally I think Wednesday would be the hardest and they drew at the Cottage and not sure how they'll play next week with nothing to play for having already secured a play off berth.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We can beat any of those teams above us and we've done a job on Huddersfield home and away and unbeaten against Reading. Personally I think Wednesday would be the hardest and they drew at the Cottage and not sure how they'll play next week with nothing to play for having already secured a play off berth.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, you lost 1-0 to us at Madstad.:ears: Thought you said you were at the game.:mmm:

We usually get to the final, and then lose. Fancy us over two legs, as we are good a grinding out wins, especially at home.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You have to give massive credit to SW, 6 weeks ago it looked like it was us or them for the last playoff spot and despite us coming at them hard they just kept winning.

It's a lottery now and given how far behind we came from I'm just happy to be in it. Over two legs, I don't fear anyone, in a one off, I don't think there is much between us.
		
Click to expand...

We really need to get two first choice defenders back from injury, including our captain. We are at our best when we play three at the back, with two wing backs, but at the moment only have one decent centre back fit. Good news is Kermorgant is on fire up front, with eight goals in last eight games.:thup:


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

Now that the Toon have been promoted, Fat Ashley is gonna have to part with some serious cash because that team needs rebuilding. 
The meeting with Rafa and Ashley will be interesting because Rafa strikes me as a strong character and if he's not backed and given ultimate control, I think he'll walk.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Now that the Toon have been promoted, Fat Ashley is gonna have to part with some serious cash because that team needs rebuilding. 
The meeting with Rafa and Ashley will be interesting because Rafa strikes me as a strong character and if he's not backed and given ultimate control, I think he'll walk.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.... but Cashley is more likely to invest in scaffolding rather than foundations.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## louise_a (May 6, 2017)

A rare post on this thread from me, today 3.600 watched Blackpool secure a Div 2 play off spot, however over 6,000 took part in a protest over club ownership before the game.

Oyston Out!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2017)

louise_a said:



			A rare post on this thread from me, today 3.600 watched Blackpool secure a Div 2 play off spot, however over 6,000 took part in a protest over club ownership before the game.

Oyston Out!
		
Click to expand...

Will it make a difference. Oyston seems oblivious t it all and the damage he's done to the club and shows no signs of going (to an outsider at least)


----------



## louise_a (May 6, 2017)

There is a big court case next month where a minority shareholder (Latvian banker) is suing Oyston if he wins the  Oystons will have to pay millions and hopefully be forced to sell the club.


----------



## Midnight (May 7, 2017)

&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2017)

skin of your teeth guy.:thup:


----------



## Midnight (May 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			skin of your teeth guy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know but it is good enough mate. Good luck next season mate.


----------



## Khamelion (May 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I rarely go now, not my team, but I used to go a lot years ago and still did the odd match. I've not seen a crowd anywhere destroy a player like at Newcastle. The groans, the shouts, abuse etc when the ball goes to them. I've seen them target and crush many a player. Even those who are still standing are left nervous wrecks by the crowds. How that is supposed to help your team I have no idea. Never seen another place like it.

All atmospheres declined when standing ended. Only a few grounds have kept it, mostly the older stadiums such as Palace for example, Newcastle are not alone there.
		
Click to expand...

Used to go to the match every home game, until the season where they brought in the seating rules, never bothered after that.

That written, I was there on one home game were the crowd destroyed Denis Wise, I don't remember exactly but I think he fouled a Toon player and there after he was booed every time he touched the ball, the final straw came when as one the entire ground started to sing "He's a dwarf a dwarf" to the Ka Sera Sera tune, after that he head was gone, he lasted another 5mins 10 tops, before he got subbed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2017)

Right then, Fulham have Reading which will make life in work and at the club interesting for a while with many Reading fans at both. Think it'll be desperately close. According to the guy that delivers post to Roy Beerens, Stam has already drawn up a masterplan to beat Fulham and their playing style. Looking forward to two cagey games


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2017)

Hopefully we can beat 'Uddersfield over 2 legs and turn up at the final this year.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 8, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Right then, Fulham have Reading which will make life in work and at the club interesting for a while with many Reading fans at both. Think it'll be desperately close. According to the guy that delivers post to Roy Beerens, Stam has already drawn up a masterplan to beat Fulham and their playing style. Looking forward to two cagey games
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Fulham do cagey Homer. It will be an interesting couple of games though as both teams like to keep the ball and I honestly think it is too close to call.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2017)

have either Reading or Fulham got the potential to stay up should they get there?

have both teams over achieved this term and as such flattered to deceive?

or will Huddersfield and wednesday have more chance of staying up ?
i think both games will be a tough call and wednesday will be looking to make up for last years final loss,so they will be my tip to be playing elite football next season.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2017)

The Terriers are the underdogs against Wednesday, best way to be imo. 

Wednesday definitely the form side and we just don't score enough goals, so it's all to do &#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			have either Reading or Fulham got the potential to stay up should they get there?

have both teams over achieved this term and as such flattered to deceive?

or will Huddersfield and wednesday have more chance of staying up ?
i think both games will be a tough call and wednesday will be looking to make up for last years final loss,so they will be my tip to be playing elite football next season.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't think we're good enough and if we get cherry picked and the likes of Sessignon, Cairney etc we'd really struggle. No idea how much investment the owner would put in and who we'd get in to replace these key players. I think we've over achieved already.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 8, 2017)

Huddersfield fan.

We don't have the firepower to go up unfortunately, and promotion now would be at least one season, possibly two - too early. 

Fulham have battered us in both fixtures this season, but I think the club that would have the best chance of doing something in the PL next season would be Sheff Wednesday. 

So I predict joy and happiness in the southern part of Gods own county in late May.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 9, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			have either Reading or Fulham got the potential to stay up should they get there?

have both teams over achieved this term and as such flattered to deceive?

or will Huddersfield and wednesday have more chance of staying up ?
i think both games will be a tough call and wednesday will be looking to make up for last years final loss,so they will be my tip to be playing elite football next season.
		
Click to expand...

It all comes down to money, our chairman is arguably better equipped financially than any of the others, whether he chooses to spend it is another question.

You could also argue that since Fulham have been in the Premier league more recently than any of the others then we are better equipped as a club to deal with it...possibly?

Have Reading and Fulham overachieved? Really? Our midfield is arguably the best in the league and I don't think there are many if any better going forward. We need some work at the back but even that has looked a bit more solid in the last few weeks. We also need a out and out goal scorer or two but I don't think you can look at our squad on paper and say that it is over achieving.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			have either Reading or Fulham got the potential to stay up should they get there?

have both teams over achieved this term and as such flattered to deceive?

or will Huddersfield and wednesday have more chance of staying up ?
i think both games will be a tough call and wednesday will be looking to make up for last years final loss,so they will be my tip to be playing elite football next season.
		
Click to expand...

 If our takeover goes through, we may have a few bob to spend. The Chinese sister is supposedly worth Â£3 billion !

Good news is all our first team are Reading players, and not on loan from other clubs. We have some really good young players, current midfield three are all 21, so hopefully will improve. Biggest problem will be getting at least one decent striker, as Kermorgant is 35, and has announced he will retire at the end of next season. Pretty sure Fulham and Huddersfield are in the same boat, as their goals seem to come from midfield, with no proven striker. Wednesday have some decent Championship strikers, but not sure they are premier league quality.

We do have a very good manager, so there is a big danger he will get poached. To take a team that had been bottom half the two previous seasons, and completely change the style of play, and get us to 3rd is pretty good.

Oh and for those that keep saying Wednesday and Fulham are the form teams, we have the most points in the Championship in the last ten games. Kermorgant has scored nine in the last nine games, and will be a real threat in the play offs.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 9, 2017)

richart said:



			Oh and for those that keep saying Wednesday and Fulham are the form teams, we have the most points in the Championship in the last ten games. Kermorgant has scored nine in the last nine games, and will be a real threat in the play offs.
		
Click to expand...

...and we are second but have the most points from the last 6. None of that really matters though. Reading, Sheff Wed and Fulham are all in great form. Huddersfield have dropped away over recent weeks but you can't rule them out. It is really anyone's to take.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2017)

I think current form is important, and I would be very surprised if Huddersfield beat Wednesday over two legs. One off game is different. Reading, Fulham and Wednesday have got 21, 20 and 19 points in last ten games, Huddersfield have 10. Huddersfield play a high pressure game, and seem to be running out of steam ? Reading and Fulham play a possession game, which might be why they have finished strong. Wednesday probably have the strongest squad, though they don't seem to necessarily know their strongest team. 

We have taken the lead in 27 games this season, and won 25 of them. We are good at managing a game when ahead, but awful at chasing a game, hence some of the big defeats. Must admit I would have preferred to play the first leg at home. Pretty sure we will play 3,5,2, as we have at last got our three main central defenders fit at the same time. They played first half at Burton, and looked solid. Think we will sit back at The Cottage, and try not to be caught on the break. Fulhams pace is a huge threat. We will try and get crosses in for Kermorgant, who is very good in the air.

We have never won a play off in five attempts, so even if we get past Fulham we will no doubt lose in the final.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2017)

richart said:



			I think current form is important, and I would be very surprised if Huddersfield beat Wednesday over two legs. One off game is different. Reading, Fulham and Wednesday have got 21, 20 and 19 points in last 10 games.
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget we put out a reserve team for that final day loss at home to Fulham.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2017)

Come on you Terriers


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Come on you Terriers 

Click to expand...

Ars***** &#128513;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			And don't forget we put out a reserve team for that final day loss at home to Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't our full team either


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 12, 2017)

League 2 Playoffs...

Blackpool vs Luton
Carlisle vs Exeter

KO: 1830 Sunday

Someone somewhere is taking the absolute **** out of those fans


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2017)

Blackpool v Luton is going to be the lowest ever for a play off semi.

Carlisle v Exeter must be both teams nightmare.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 13, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Blackpool v Luton is going to be the lowest ever for a play off semi.

Carlisle v Exeter must be both teams nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

.
im sure that all the teams involved are hoping they get to the next tier despite having to travel .and the chance for fans of these clubs a chance to get to wembley to see their beloveds play wont put them off if they have to come from Carlisle or Exeter.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 13, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
im sure that all the teams involved are hoping they get to the next tier despite having to travel .and the chance for fans of these clubs a chance to get to wembley to see their beloveds play wont put them off if they have to come from Carlisle or Exeter.
		
Click to expand...

True, but 1830 Sunday evening KO is just plain daft


----------



## richart (May 14, 2017)

All still to play for. Good tactics from Stam. Just shows that the 5-0 defeat in December had no bearing on result yesterday. Totally different game with no points to play for. We just needed a result to give us a chance at home. Good to hear from Sky that Fulham have such a great away form. Don't remember them mentioning that only Brighton had better home form than us. Media and bookies do seem to love Fulham, but then they did finish 6th in the league.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2017)

I didn't watch the match but 70% possession (80% in first half), 12 shots to 3 and can't score! That's been the Terriers problem all season, they simply don't score enough goals. 

Big return match now away at Wednesday and with no goals to take there &#128542;

&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 14, 2017)

richart said:



			All still to play for. Good tactics from Stam. Just shows that the 5-0 defeat in December had no bearing on result yesterday. Totally different game with no points to play for. We just needed a result to give us a chance at home. Good to hear from Sky that Fulham have such a great away form. Don't remember them mentioning that only Brighton had better home form than us. Media and bookies do seem to love Fulham, but then they did finish 6th in the league.

Click to expand...

Stam's tactics worked well for 20 minutes until we went long and played in your half. We should have gone ahead with Aluko's sitter and your goal should have been pulled back for a foul before it got anywhere near our box. That said, you looked well organised and stifled our space quite well but visibly tired in the second half.

It will be interesting to see what you do on Tuesday, I can't believe you'd employ those tactics again but if you leave us more space you might pay for it.


----------



## richart (May 14, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Stam's tactics worked well for 20 minutes until we went long and played in your half. We should have gone ahead with Aluko's sitter and your goal should have been pulled back for a foul before it got anywhere near our box. That said, you looked well organised and stifled our space quite well but visibly tired in the second half.

It will be interesting to see what you do on Tuesday, I can't believe you'd employ those tactics again but if you leave us more space you might pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

 Our goal was fine, not a foul and not deliberate handball. Willaims was appealing for a foul and had no idea where ball was. and we should have had a penalty for the foul on Willams in the six yard area.. Malone should have had a scond yellow for the pull back on Kermorgant. Fulham certainly tried to get a penalty with all their diving.:mmm: Yes you missed a sitter but apart from that our keeper didn't have much to do. Obita kept Fredericks quiet, and even manged a goal. Not sure we tired as we were down to ten men for a while, so will obviously drop back, but last 15 minutes Fulham didn't hurt us at all. If Fulham go long then I think the plan has worked as our centre backs are good in the air, but more likely to be beaten on the ground. No one ran at them the whole game.

Games over two legs you take a draw away any time. That was the plan. If anyone thinks we will play like that at home, they have no idea how we play. We will probably play two wingers, McCleary and Beerens and get crosses in for Kermorgant. Kelly will hopefully have recovered from sickness and will pick a pass. We are lucky we have a decent squad so can mix it up.

Game will be tight, and still too close to call.

Sounds like Sheffield Wednesday did a similar job on Huddersfield, and fancy them to win at home.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Our goal was fine, not a foul and not deliberate handball. Willaims was appealing for a foul and had no idea where ball was. and we should have had a penalty for the foul on Willams in the six yard area.. Malone should have had a scond yellow for the pull back on Kermorgant. Fulham certainly tried to get a penalty with all their diving.:mmm: Yes you missed a sitter but apart from that our keeper didn't have much to do. Obita kept Fredericks quiet, and even manged a goal. Not sure we tired as we were down to ten men for a while, so will obviously drop back, but last 15 minutes Fulham didn't hurt us at all. If Fulham go long then I think the plan has worked as our centre backs are good in the air, but more likely to be beaten on the ground. No one ran at them the whole game.

Games over two legs you take a draw away any time. That was the plan. If anyone thinks we will play like that at home, they have no idea how we play. We will probably play two wingers, McCleary and Beerens and get crosses in for Kermorgant. Kelly will hopefully have recovered from sickness and will pick a pass. We are lucky we have a decent squad so can mix it up.

Game will be tight, and still too close to call.

Sounds like Sheffield Wednesday did a similar job on Huddersfield, and fancy them to win at home.
		
Click to expand...

The foul before your goal was blatant and Cairney was lucky but had already made the tackle which I think saved him. As for diving? Are you for real, you fouled us for fun. Your tactics were clearly to spoil the game and it worked. Kermorgant(sp?) was lucky not to get booked sooner than he did the amount of fouls he made in the first half and you right back went down like he'd been shot every time malone got near him.

The thing the ref did get right was the red card, that was a shocking "tackle"

It's all to play for. If I'm honest, I think you are too organised for us, we score a lot of goals but need a lot of chances to do so which you won't give us. Hopefully we'll have one of our good days in front of goal.


----------



## richart (May 15, 2017)

Having read the Fulham forum, even they were moaning about their diving. Fouling.:mmm: Look at the stats. We committed 12 you 9. Hardly fouling for fun. Tackling is allowed in a game, and every foul is not a booking. If Kermorgant had been booked earlier, which he could have been, I am sure he wouldn't have committed any more. Not his fault ref didn't book him earlier. 

Penalty was an interesting one as Crainey got a foot on the ball, but pushed it back to Williams, who then had his foot taken as he was about to shoot. Can see why the ref missed it as he happened very quickly, and only showed up on reply. Williams would't go down six yards from goal, when he can shoot. He shoots from anywhere. He also likes to ref the game. One of those players you love in your side, but hate as opposition supporters.

Still worried about the 2nd leg, but hope the best team wins, and it is not decided on a bad ref/lino decision.:thup:

It does seem a lot of Fulham fans were very upset we didn't let you play your lovely football. We did that in the league game.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Having read the Fulham forum, even they were moaning about their diving. Fouling.:mmm: Look at the stats. We committed 12 you 9. Hardly fouling for fun. Tackling is allowed in a game, and every foul is not a booking. If Kermorgant had been booked earlier, which he could have been, I am sure he wouldn't have committed any more. Not his fault ref didn't book him earlier. 

Penalty was an interesting one as Crainey got a foot on the ball, but pushed it back to Williams, who then had his foot taken as he was about to shoot. Can see why the ref missed it as he happened very quickly, and only showed up on reply. Williams would't go down six yards from goal, when he can shoot. He shoots from anywhere. He also likes to ref the game. One of those players you love in your side, but hate as opposition supporters.

Still worried about the 2nd leg, but hope the best team wins, and it is not decided on a bad ref/lino decision.:thup:

It does seem a lot of Fulham fans were very upset we didn't let you play your lovely football. We did that in the league game.

Click to expand...

I think Stam played a good hand but I can't help thinking that, with our home form, that you would have been better going for the win (which you might have got) and then sitting on a lead at home and letting us pass it sideways all evening.

As it is, you will probably revert to type at home, attack more and leave us more space. Part of me can't help thinking that a home draw might have been the best result for us.

As you say, let's just hope it is won by football and not officials and that whoever goes through wins the final.
:cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2017)

Cagey opening twenty five with one good save from each keeper. Reading started as strongly as Saturday but we're coming more into it. Not been this nervous sine the Europa Final (and we know what happened there!)


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 16, 2017)

if the second half had been a boxing match the ref would have stopped the fight ,its all Fulham .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2017)

Well done Reading. Had a plan and it worked. Not 100% the Reading player didn't touch the ball with his hand first but you could see why it was given. We stuck to our principles but would have preferred something a bit more direct in the last few minutes, Won't have too many of that side left at the start of next season


----------



## Piece (May 16, 2017)

Love the way Fulham go about it, just not good enough with the final ball. Blessing in disguise for them as going up this year too soon. Slavisa is a very good manager.

Reading looked ok, organised well enough. Nothing much to fear in Huddersfield or Sheffield Weds though.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 16, 2017)

Piece said:



			Love the way Fulham go about it, just not good enough with the final ball. Blessing in disguise for them as going up this year too soon. Slavisa is a very good manager.

Reading looked ok, organised well enough. Nothing much to fear in Huddersfield or Sheffield Weds though.
		
Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## El Diablo (May 16, 2017)

As a long suffering season ticket holder I was there tonight - what a great crowd (funny 10,000 more turn up once or twice  year...), tremendous atmosphere even better result.

Wembley here we come !!!

Come on you URZ


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Piece said:



			Love the way Fulham go about it, just not good enough with the final ball. Blessing in disguise for them as going up this year too soon. Slavisa is a very good manager.

Reading looked ok, organised well enough. *Nothing much to fear in Huddersfiel*d or Sheffield Weds though.
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done Reading. Had a plan and it worked. Not 100% the Reading player didn't touch the ball with his hand first but you could see why it was given. We stuck to our principles but would have preferred something a bit more direct in the last few minutes, Won't have too many of that side left at the start of next season
		
Click to expand...

There were two bits of luck that decided this. The foul/handball for their goal at the cottage and the handball last night. We were beaten by the luckier team.


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Bring it on......
		
Click to expand...

I should have also said and vice-versa for Hudd and Sheff! Prem spot is wide open....


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Come on you Terriers &#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2017)

Enjoying this without the nerves from last night. Neither side look great but there again nor did Reading for periods (yes I know they won!!!) so it looks like whoever wins tonight will be evenly matched at Wembley.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

I'll take that, didn't panic when going down 1-nil and totally dominated the second half. 

Need to come out the traps quickly in this extra time.

&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2017)

#$hittingmyself


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Penalties &#128563;


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Yes, &#128540;


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Bugger


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

Yes &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128526;

You beauties &#128526;

&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128054;


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2017)

Unreal, bottled it again.


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2017)

So Blackpool made it to the Div 2 play off final, it leaves me with mixed emotions, as a fan I want us to win but as an anti Oystonite, I fear if we do the family will use it to show they are doing good by the club. I just hope that a trip to Wembley does not tempt the boycotting fans to buy a ticket for the final.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

louise_a said:



			So Blackpool made it to the Div 2 play off final, it leaves me with mixed emotions, as a fan I want us to win but as an anti Oystonite, I fear if we do the family will use it to show they are doing good by the club. I just hope that a trip to Wembley does not tempt the boycotting fans to buy a ticket for the final.
		
Click to expand...

A terrible situation to be in Louise, it really is.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 19, 2017)

Come on you Mighty Bantams. Top 10 would have been a great achievement this season after Parky left us in the summer, to be in the top 6 for the majority of the season and with all our draws (19 or 20) we've thoroughly deserved it. Just hope we can do it tomorrow against Millwall.

Only downer is that I can't make it!!! Booked a cottage months ago for my old mans 70th as I thought the play off final would be next weekend like it normally is so having to watch it in a pub in Grassington.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

Well done Millwall, promoted to the Championship.  

Can they build and become a contender for the PL

Lions don't need to roar....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2017)

Gary Monk has resigned from Leeds. Presumably he has another job lined up? Where do people think? Palace, Watford, Boro or Sunderland?


----------



## Marshy77 (May 25, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Gary Monk has resigned from Leeds. Presumably he has another job lined up? Where do people think? Palace, Watford, Boro or Sunderland?
		
Click to expand...

Word on the streets is that he's off to Boro with Karanka going to Leeds. Apparently :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2017)

Surprised at that as the new owners were certainly making the right noises last night about keeping him and investing to mount a promotion campaign. He'll certainly have plenty of suitors. There are rumours of West Ham wanting our manager and were that to happen I'd love Monk to come to us and build on what he was doing at Leeds with the players we have. Doubt that'll happen and he'll head to the PL and do OK I think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2017)

So Blackpool get promoted to league one. Where does that leave the fans and the owners in their dispute. Will more fans go back to watch the team next season. Clearly the owners will say their way is working despite seeming to rip the heart of the club out. Can see it being a very "interesting" summer there. Well done to them today though


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2017)

Come on The Terriers &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2017)

Spoke to a lot of Reading fans today and to be honest they weren't that upset or surprised. Huddersfield had a game plan they stuck to. Some questions over the choice of Reading penalty takers from those there


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2017)

Bye bye Paul Lambert


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Bye bye Paul Lambert 

Click to expand...

Replacement already lined up http://www.skysports.com/football/n...porto-boss-nuno-espirito-santo-as-new-manager


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Replacement already lined up http://www.skysports.com/football/n...porto-boss-nuno-espirito-santo-as-new-manager

Click to expand...

Yeah been in the pipeline for the last few weeks. Happy to give the guy a chance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah been in the pipeline for the last few weeks. Happy to give the guy a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a rather sketchy managerial record over the last few years looking at the article, Seems an appointment based heavily on his acquaintance the guy running the Wolves transfer policy


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems a rather sketchy managerial record over the last few years looking at the article, Seems an appointment based heavily on his acquaintance the guy running the Wolves transfer policy
		
Click to expand...

Really, 2 cup finals and qualifying for Europe for the first time with Rio Ave, finishing 4th with Valencia (he's hardly going to topple Barca, Real and Atletico is he?) and 2nd round of the Champs league with Porto. Seems alright to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Really, 2 cup finals and qualifying for Europe for the first time with Rio Ave, finishing 4th with Valencia (he's hardly going to topple Barca, Real and Atletico is he?) and 2nd round of the Champs league with Porto. Seems alright to me.
		
Click to expand...

But doesn't seem to stick around too long anywhere and see a job through or get a side improving year on year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2017)

So why is he going to Wolves? Don't mean to be insulting but nothing in Wolves recent history suggests that a top manager should go there.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So why is he going to Wolves? Don't mean to be insulting but nothing in Wolves recent history suggests that a top manager should go there.
		
Click to expand...

That's where Homer is correct, all about the "super agent", Jorge Mendes. The new owners, Fosun, rely heavily on his recommendations and contacts. 

We would never have been able to attract him without Mendes. Same for some of the players that he's recommended to us. Not least Helder Costa, who more or less kept us up last year.


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So Blackpool get promoted to league one. Where does that leave the fans and the owners in their dispute. Will more fans go back to watch the team next season. Clearly the owners will say their way is working despite seeming to rip the heart of the club out. Can see it being a very "interesting" summer there. Well done to them today though
		
Click to expand...


For the vast majority of supporters will not go back, the very low turnout at Wembley shows this. Promotion to League 1 changes nothing, the main battle will take place in the High Court over the next few weeks. The boycott is not about league position, it is about lack of investment, going back on promises, goading and suing fans.

Gary Bowyer does seems to have done a good job and I wouldn't be surprised if he has moved on before the next season starts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2017)

louise_a said:



			For the vast majority of supporters will not go back, the very low turnout at Wembley shows this. Promotion to League 1 changes nothing, the main battle will take place in the High Court over the next few weeks. The boycott is not about league position, it is about lack of investment, going back on promises, goading and suing fans.

Gary Bowyer does seems to have done a good job and I wouldn't be surprised if he has moved on before the next season starts.
		
Click to expand...

Just seems a total shame for the fans that they can't enjoy a period of success on the field while the owners continue to try and split the club apart. Hopefully the court case will see the right result and the club can find a way to move forward again in unity


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2017)

Come on Hobbit, where are you? Gary Monk to the Boro. Good move and I can see you coming straight back up. I'm assuming you won't be losing many players over the summer, Negredo excepted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Come on Hobbit, where are you? Gary Monk to the Boro. Good move and I can see you coming straight back up. I'm assuming you won't be losing many players over the summer, Negredo excepted.
		
Click to expand...

He probably forgot this is his football thread now :whoo:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			He probably forgot this is his football thread now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Too soon? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Come on Hobbit, where are you? Gary Monk to the Boro. Good move and I can see you coming straight back up. I'm assuming you won't be losing many players over the summer, Negredo excepted.
		
Click to expand...

Did Monk actually do anything at Leeds tho. 
My mate is a season ticket holder & was never overly impressed by him. 
Poor start,good mid season,finished poor. 
Probably not the easiest gig with the owner I suppose.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2017)

Leeds have been a basket case club. He brought them stability and moved them up the league. Nearly got them to the play offs. Considering their recent history that's not bad.

To counter this, I haven't seen them play so I'm purely looking at hard facts. I like the idea of a young British manager doing well though and he fits the bill. Equally I think the chairman at Boro is one of the good guys so I wish both of them well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2017)

Gave those Chairboys a deserved whipping tonight. Well a scrappy 2-0 but a step closer to cup glory


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 9, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Come on Hobbit, where are you? Gary Monk to the Boro. Good move and I can see you coming straight back up. I'm assuming you won't be losing many players over the summer, Negredo excepted.
		
Click to expand...

I've been lost in the wilderness. Pleased to see Monk there. Good pedigree, including before his spell at dirty Leeds. Doubly pleased to see several very mediocre Spanish cast offs leave the club. But a lot of new players to bed in, and a few old stalwarts that are starting to creak.

Keeping Ben Gibson would be a bonus but there's a few clubs still sniffing around. The club must be confident as they've not bought any cover in that area...spent a fortune on strikers though.


----------

